# Legit New Money Millionaire, Giving Free Opinions



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing

My stats:

25-35 yrs old
2-3 million net worth invested in stocks, real estate, crypto. I made 7 figures again in 2019, became a millionaire in 2015
Made significant $ from at least 4 different methods in different fields and friends with tons of rich people so have a lot of general knowledge on investing and making $
My biggest success was from online

I can give unprofessional opinions, these are not investment or career advice

Basically just mention something that makes $ and I'll tell if its bullshit


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

What did you start off doing to get capital to invest?


----------



## adrianolm (Feb 10, 2020)

Where did you get the knowdledge necessary to make such money from?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> What did you start off doing to get capital to invest?


I did e-commerce white label in 2010 when it was easy. But I was trying since 2005 to make money online, no joke literally middle school. The downside risk was like $1000 and upside was a shitload, I literally bought inventory off eBay and sold it on amazon. Lots of stuff like this in the world where u don't have to have tons of capital to get started (mostly online biz fits this category)

Then used this $ to start other things


adrianolm said:


> Where did you get the knowdledge necessary to make such money from?


Lots of online forums, live events. If u hit up enough people and try enough things eventually something will click. Key is to not waste time on stupid shit that isn't scalable


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...





Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


I am doing ecommerce and started with dropshipping buying things from china and selling them on ebay and I am thinking about making an online store


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> I am doing ecommerce and started with dropshipping buying things from china and selling them on ebay and I am thinking about making an online store


Ecommerce is legit, just have to be careful on managing risk when dealing w/ buying inventory upfront, have to make sure the fulfillment is on point too or you'll have to refund everyone etc.


----------



## Elias (Feb 10, 2020)

Gimme a loan atleast


----------



## FrothySolutions (Feb 10, 2020)

There's this guy, he's in college, and his classmates took an interest in him and invited him to go to this hangout that their class goes to on Fridays. One of his female classmates was interested in him and struck up a conversation. 

I wanna do this, but I'm too old for college. Is there anything out there that you've experienced that's like college, but you can be as old as I am? A social environment where I'll have peers, not 2 or 3, but a whole class worth of peers, that will invite me to hang out with them? With female peers who will take interest in me? Also, I'd like for them to be cool. I've had my fill of nerds and nerds never talk about anything fun. I hear all this grief from other incels about how all of their peers are talking about sex. I wanna hang out with people who live exciting enough lives to talk about the sex they're having. So I can chime in on the discussion.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> There's this guy, he's in college, and his classmates took an interest in him and invited him to go to this hangout that their class goes to on Fridays. One of his female classmates was interested in him and struck up a conversation.
> 
> I wanna do this, but I'm too old for college. Is there anything out there that you've experienced that's like college, but you can be as old as I am? A social environment where I'll have peers, not 2 or 3, but a whole class worth of peers, that will invite me to hang out with them? With female peers who will take interest in me? Also, I'd like for them to be cool. I've had my fill of nerds and nerds never talk about anything fun. I hear all this grief from other incels about how all of their peers are talking about sex. I wanna hang out with people who live exciting enough lives to talk about the sex they're having. So I can chime in on the discussion.


Get a job with co workers


----------



## FrothySolutions (Feb 10, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Get a job with co workers



I have that now, it doesn't happen. Not at my job. I would need a job where it's cool to have sex with your co-workers.

EDIT: Not just cool, but part of the culture. As often as there is sex and experimenture in college, I need a job or social environment that has it that often too.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> I have that now, it doesn't happen. Not at my job. I would need a job where it's cool to have sex with your co-workers.
> 
> EDIT: Not just cool, but part of the culture. As often as there is sex and experimenture in college, I need a job or social environment that has it that often too.


Get a job at a night club or bar


----------



## wagbox (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


How do you know what cryptos to invest in


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


What do you think a 20 year old that wants to start his own business after graduating should keep in mind granted non e-commerce perhaps a restaurant


Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Any books you recommend reading ones that made you "click" and go "ahaa"


----------



## Tiddlywink (Feb 10, 2020)

Thoughts on making money from playing poker?


----------



## Stingray (Feb 10, 2020)

Thoughts on trading? Like fx, futures, stock options etc.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


how has ur success with women changed


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 10, 2020)

Should @turkproducer restore his foreskin?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiddlywink said:


> Thoughts on making money from playing poker?


This is extremely low ceiling in 2020, and you have to be like 150iq to be the best... not worth it


Stingray said:


> Thoughts on trading? Like fx, futures, stock options etc.


Actively trading is wrong move for 99.999999% of people, passive investing is good for almost everyone though imo


Uglyandfat said:


> how has ur success with women changed


I slay Stacys but only because of betabuxx

I can get becky ez now though


GarouTheIncel said:


> What do you think a 20 year old that wants to start his own business after graduating should keep in mind granted non e-commerce perhaps a restaurant
> 
> Any books you recommend reading ones that made you "click" and go "ahaa"


Restaurant is hard to pull off and requires capital, dont recommend this as your first attempt, unless you know someone who is already an expert. but then why would they partner with you unless you had something to bring to the table

millionaire fastlane is a good one


wagbox said:


> How do you know what cryptos to invest in


I don't im just long btc for a very small % of my net worth, I believe it will have a positive return on avg but chances of it crashing are also extremely high


FrothySolutions said:


> I have that now, it doesn't happen. Not at my job. I would need a job where it's cool to have sex with your co-workers.
> 
> EDIT: Not just cool, but part of the culture. As often as there is sex and experimenture in college, I need a job or social environment that has it that often too.


This is a tough one imo, you should be looking at nightlife if you have the personality for it


----------



## FrothySolutions (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> This is a tough one imo, you should be looking at nightlife if you have the personality for it



Nightlife? Where would there be peers in the nightlife industry? Where would I find a bunch of people who all know each other, like a class of college students would know each other?


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Feb 10, 2020)

What do you think of automatized production?
Started building it 1month ago, probably will earn me 100k a year with 20k investment if the market doesnt change


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> Nightlife? Where would there be peers in the nightlife industry? Where would I find a bunch of people who all know each other, like a class of college students would know each other?


Are you dumb? The people you work with become your peers. You get to know each other on the job, you meet the bouncers, the hot servers, the bartenders, the strippers.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> Nightlife? Where would there be peers in the nightlife industry? Where would I find a bunch of people who all know each other, like a class of college students would know each other?


This is tough, you have to get good with groups of people for this to work, even if youre in an environment with people it won't just magically happen unless you're liked by most of them. There are a bunch of interest groups you could potentially join, especially something like a sport would do well. Volleyball etc. not sure what you're into


ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Are you dumb? The people you work with become your peers. You get to know each other on the job, you meet the bouncers, the hot servers, the bartenders, the strippers.


He is right


Potatoshoe12 said:


> What do you think of automatized production?
> Started building it 1month ago, probably will earn me 100k a year with 20k investment if the market doesnt change


What do you mean by this? It sounds like a scam


FrothySolutions said:


> There's this guy, he's in college, and his classmates took an interest in him and invited him to go to this hangout that their class goes to on Fridays. One of his female classmates was interested in him and struck up a conversation.
> 
> I wanna do this, but I'm too old for college. Is there anything out there that you've experienced that's like college, but you can be as old as I am? A social environment where I'll have peers, not 2 or 3, but a whole class worth of peers, that will invite me to hang out with them? With female peers who will take interest in me? Also, I'd like for them to be cool. I've had my fill of nerds and nerds never talk about anything fun. I hear all this grief from other incels about how all of their peers are talking about sex. I wanna hang out with people who live exciting enough lives to talk about the sex they're having. So I can chime in on the discussion.


Btw, I just noticed it seems you want to do this so a girl will hit you up. Though this does happen, its prob not a good idea to start an entire social life hoping becky will approach you... this is the way to operate in social circles, passively and waiting for green lights. But you need to look good/be cool for this to happen too


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 10, 2020)

How much do you charge for a course? 🤭



Moneymaxxed said:


> 2-3 million net worth invested in stocks, real estate, crypto


Let us see your trades


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> How much do you charge for a course? 🤭
> 
> 
> Let us see your trades


Ha, not a guru, this just free opinions

Sure, my passive trades look like this:

Buy VOO x 1000 executed

1 year later:

Buy VOO x 1000 executed

Lol


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Ha, not a guru, this just free opinions
> 
> Sure, my passive trades look like this:
> 
> ...


Your crypto trades.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> Your crypto trades.


I dont trade crypto I literally bought some btc at 4800 and haven't touched it


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


So, when are you giving us all money?


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I dont trade crypto I literally bought some btc at 4800 and haven't touched it


When and how much?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> So, when are you giving us all money?


If I ever hit a 100 million I'll pay for all your surgeries (people who posted in this thread) before now lmao


Bluepill said:


> When and how much?


Got a small chunk, last yr April probably shortly after that April fools pump

I had some before as well around 1k, and sold it around 8.6k

But crypto is not how I make my money bro, its just a small % of passive investment. Not trying to win the lottery through crypto like some people


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> If I ever hit a 100 million I'll pay for all your surgeries (people who posted in this thread) before now lmao
> 
> Got a small chunk, last yr April probably shortly after that April fools pump
> 
> ...


Yes, but how small/large is your small chunk? 100 dollars?


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 10, 2020)

nobody here has money to invest.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> If I ever hit a 100 million I'll pay for all your surgeries (people who posted in this thread) before now lmao
> 
> Got a small chunk, last yr April probably shortly after that April fools pump
> 
> ...


Hurry up and make that money.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> nobody here has money to invest.


most young people are broke, this is normal, go make some. point of thread is to tell me ideas you have and ill tell you if its a waste of time/scam or not


----------



## Peachy (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> 2-3 million net worth invested in stocks, real estate, crypto. I made 7 figures again in 2019, became a millionaire in 2015


Net worths me.

One day the economy will crash and you'll get net worth'd


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Peachy said:


> Net worths me.
> 
> One day the economy will crash and you'll get net worth'd


meh, will just keep earning


----------



## FrothySolutions (Feb 10, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Are you dumb? The people you work with become your peers. You get to know each other on the job, you meet the bouncers, the hot servers, the bartenders, the strippers.



There aren't enough staffers. I'm looking for a group of at least 8-12 people in one group who will all, as that one group, invite me to do something with them. As a group. The bars I go to, there's usually only the 3 bartenders who talk to each other. That's not big enough. That's why I said it had to be like a college class.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

you should invest in me cause I’m going to be a billionaire one day


FrothySolutions said:


> There aren't enough staffers. I'm looking for a group of at least 8-12 people in one group who will all, as that one group, invite me to do something with them. As a group. The bars I go to, there's usually only the 3 bartenders who talk to each other. That's not big enough. That's why I said it had to be like a college class.


Join a boxing gym


----------



## buflek (Feb 11, 2020)

i got 5k euros which i dont really need atm. how can i make more money with it the best way


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 11, 2020)

*will the US economy ever experience a similar market crash to the great depression? If so, when will it occur?*


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Can you paypal me 0.5$ please?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

buflek said:


> i got 5k euros which i dont really need atm. how can i make more money with it the best way


Start online biz hands down


sub6manletnozygos said:


> *will the US economy ever experience a similar market crash to the great depression? If so, when will it occur?*


Nobody knows this and if they say they do they’re just randomly guessing or they’re delusional confident


----------



## Fat cunt (Feb 11, 2020)

17 yrs old and am starting college what are some good degrees i shouls study in? and any tips on how someone can start?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

Fat cunt said:


> 17 yrs old and am starting college what are some good degrees i shouls study in? and any tips on how someone can start?


Degree and starting a biz are 2 separate things. Apply for no/low interest loan and every scholarship and grant you can find. If they didn’t literally pay me to college I would have dropped out

college probably only worth it if you’re getting a STEM degree

Online biz you can start by literally googling things and a few thousand dollars
@Fat cunt i edited it


----------



## Fat cunt (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Degree and starting a biz are 2 separate things. Apply for no/low interest loan and every scholarship and grant you can find. If they didn’t literally pay me to college I would have dropped out
> 
> college probably only worth it if you’re getting a STEM degree
> 
> Online biz you can start by literally googling things and a few thousand dollars


isnt ecommerce and dropshipping a saturated market by now? like what are the chances of me actually getting succesfull? i need to get more knowledge on this stuff


----------



## .👽. (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Jfl show proof or fk off


----------



## goat2x (Feb 11, 2020)

Jfl, show proof


----------



## buflek (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Start online biz hands down
> 
> Nobody knows this and if they say they do they’re just randomly guessing or they’re delusional confident


what is that? cant find shit on google about online biz


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

Fat cunt said:


> isnt ecommerce and dropshipping a saturated market by now? like what are the chances of me actually getting succesfull? i need to get more knowledge on this stuff


I don’t think it’s “saturated” If youre High iq and work ethic


buflek said:


> what is that? cant find shit on google about online biz


Pm me


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 11, 2020)

Master said:


> how can I monetize this forum



adsense


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 11, 2020)

What's your yearly ROI percentage from trading stocks?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> What's your yearly ROI percentage from trading stocks?


From passive s&p I expect 10%, 6.87% after inflation and including reinvested dividends is the official historical stat

never said I actively trade


Master said:


> how can I monetize this forum


Pm me bro


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> From passive I expect 10%, 6.87% after inflation and including reinvested dividends is the official historical stat
> 
> Pm me bro


Ya as I always say the real money in trading stocks/forex is from selling "courses" "systems" or "signals" lol
It's very hard to make money from trading if you are not already a millionaire


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Ya as I always say the real money in trading stocks/forex is from selling "courses" "systems" or "signals" lol
> It's very hard to make money from trading if you are not already a millionaire


This is exactly why most people should just start a business. But it requires high work ethic and iq to scale big tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 11, 2020)

What are some ways i can earn some money? Like surveys/ or other online things/ apps etc? I don't need lot's of money just some extra bucks like $50 or something per month?

And will you pay for my Ht/ hairline lowering surgery and Genio?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 11, 2020)

1000 euros is a good capital for trading, deopshipping ?


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2020)

Master said:


> how can I monetize this forum


try porndude


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> What are some ways i can earn some money? Like surveys/ or other online things/ apps etc? I don't need lot's of money just some extra bucks like $50 or something per month?
> 
> And will you pay for my Ht/ hairline lowering surgery and Genio?


$50 is insanely easy, infinite ways to make this. Legit google side hustles or look at YouTube videos on how to make extra $200 month etc there are tons


Mathafack said:


> 1000 euros is a good capital for trading, deopshipping ?


Why does everyone want to trade lol, it’s wrong for 99.999% of people

drop shipping maybe if you find a good supplier that doesn’t scam you. $1k is low tbh need more to test ads etc


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 11, 2020)

Whats in your opinion quickest way to go from 0 to $1-3k/ month location free (online) to be able to locationmax and invest in surgeries?
Can give something more specific/fresh method?

Money to invest: max $5k


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Whats in your opinion quickest way to go from 0 to $1-3k/ month location free (online) to be able to locationmax and invest in surgeries?
> Can give something more specific/fresh method?
> 
> Money to invest: max $5k


can do something like ppc + affiliate marketing where you can see right away how much commission youre making, so can turn off the ads if you spend $250 with no return etc.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> $50 is insanely easy, infinite ways to make this. Legit google side hustles or look at YouTube videos on how to make extra $200 month etc there are tons
> 
> Why does everyone want to trade lol, it’s wrong for 99.999% of people
> 
> drop shipping maybe if you find a good supplier that doesn’t scam you. $1k is low tbh need more to test ads etc


Do you know some ways? I know it's easy but I don't find anything at all


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 11, 2020)

Can i get resonably rich designing web sites


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Buy ethereum?


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 11, 2020)

Master said:


> banned from that
> 
> its over


Boyo being greedy got you banned?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Do you know some ways? I know it's easy but I don't find anything at all


www.mintnotion.com › extra-income › 12-real-ways-make-extra-500-m...12 Real Ways To Make An Extra $500 This Month From Home ...

took 3 seconds to google


RAITEIII said:


> Boyo being greedy got you banned?


Google doesn't allow content like this, it makes the advertisers look bad to normies


Moneymaxxed said:


> www.mintnotion.com › extra-income › 12-real-ways-make-extra-500-m...12 Real Ways To Make An Extra $500 This Month From Home ...
> 
> took 3 seconds to google
> 
> Google doesn't allow content like this, it makes the advertisers look bad to normies


Here is a better one

wallethacks.com › how-to-make-500-a-month-extra-on-the-side15 Ways to Make $500 a Month Extra on the Side - Wallet Hacks

this is low iq version of making small amount $, not good long term


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

What about creating an online shop and just dropshipping many different items from aliexpress? 
Im in a country where dropshipping is less saturated too.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 11, 2020)

If you already have BIG MONEY, just invest in VTI, BND (Vanguard Total Stock Market & Vanguard Total Bond Market index funds) and invest some in BTC ofc. And don't invest all your money. Just manage your risk very well. 

OP seems like a very smart guy.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 11, 2020)

- giving advice from shitty SEO-based google website
not worth to waste time and listem to this guy


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 11, 2020)

Set to graduate this December with an economics degree from a top 20 ranked university but with a not great gpa (depression a couple years ago fucked me over). Right now I’m working simultaneously doing risk analysis/auditing at a good company making 25 an hour. Can you give me some pointers on what careers I should be looking into to maximize my earning potential? Also unfortunately with my $20k in student loans I’ll rack up and with the genioplasty I plan to get soon I won’t a crazy amount of money to set aside but how should I be investing the $500 or so I’m currently saving per month?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 11, 2020)

What is your opinion on borrowing money. To invest, start or buy a business?

I personally was brought up to always be of hate about debt.
But now with these low interest rates, it seems to makes more and more sense.

Did you ever borrow money for business?
Did you ever buy a business, or did you start are all things from scratch?


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 11, 2020)

can you donate to me? @Moneymaxxed


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> What is your opinion on borrowing money. To invest, start or buy a business?
> 
> I personally was brought up to always be of hate about debt.
> But now with these low interest rates, it seems to makes more and more sense.
> ...


I have a margin loan out on my brokerage account for like 300k, paying less than 3% but its just because I had some losses recently and didn't want to sell any assets

I never borrowed money to start my businesses. Everything from scratch

You can borrow but make sure you have a high probability of success. credit is super important for things like real estate etc. if you ever get into that


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I have a margin loan out on my brokerage account for like 300k, paying less than 3% but its just because I had some losses recently and didn't want to sell any assets
> 
> I never borrowed money to start my businesses. Everything from scratch
> 
> You can borrow but make sure you have a high probability of success. credit is super important for things like real estate etc. if you ever get into that


Can you help me out with my question. Last post on previous page. I feel like I need some direction right now bro and starting off on the right foot would be huge.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 11, 2020)

lol OP, are you me? Your stats seem extremely similar to mine.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> You can borrow but make sure you have a high probability of success.


Yeah, it needs more probability. Because if the business or investment doesn't work out and you have a loan; you have the lender on your ass for sure besides struggling with the business. Double the trouble.
On the plus side, being able to borrow for buying a business for example; opens alot of opportunities. 
Where I life, there are quit a few older generation people, and some are getting old and have a decent or good business. Sometimes I really consider trying to buy the business from them; they likely have invested decades to build customer base and shit. And I can just buy what he build already without waisting years of my life to build it, and continue what they build and/or try to make it better. I just need them to be maximum desperate though, and being able to borrow the money. So to be able to buy at good price.

I always kinda feel that with a boring/stable-ish busines. About 5 times EBITDA should be the maxx buying price.
Do you agree? 

With a business that makes 100.000 profit, that means needing to borrow around half a millio.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> From passive s&p I expect 10%, 6.87% after inflation and including reinvested dividends is the official historical stat


Even 6.87% is way too optimistic for S&P500 buddy.


----------



## chadtachi (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxx is a good way of initiating my ultimate goal of genocidemaxx jfl


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 11, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Even 6.87% is way too optimistic for S&P500 buddy.


It's up like 32% in the past 12 months but yeah I see what you mean, longterm 6.87% p/y seems a bit optimistic. 5-6% max is more realistic.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 11, 2020)

Have you done any surgeries so far? 
I'm currently 19, in an apprenticeship, earning 5€/h. I don't have a lot of money to invest, where should I start?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> What about creating an online shop and just dropshipping many different items from aliexpress?
> Im in a country where dropshipping is less saturated too.


you can try the margins are just tough and the suppliers aren't always reliable. but I know people doing it now successfully


Curious0 said:


> Have you done any surgeries so far?
> I'm currently 19, in an apprenticeship, earning 5€/h. I don't have a lot of money to invest, where should I start?


ye I spent like 60k on soft/medium looksmax at least


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 11, 2020)

Guys, the plan is simple.

First of all, forget about morals. Most ppl are moralfags, so avoiding morals will give you edge.

Secondly, crimemaxx into IT. It further reduces competition since most people are too high inhib. Avoid doing normie e-commerce stuff like affiliate marketing, dropshipping and PPC. Look into pentesting and black hat.

Thirdly, get as big cash flow asa possible and then dollar cost average 90% into stock market, 10% into Bitcoin.

Do this for 20 years.

Enjoy your escortcelling moneymaxxed pension.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yeah, it needs more probability. Because if the business or investment doesn't work out and you have a loan; you have the lender on your ass for sure besides struggling with the business. Double the trouble.
> On the plus side, being able to borrow for buying a business for example; opens alot of opportunities.
> Where I life, there are quit a few older generation people, and some are getting old and have a decent or good business. Sometimes I really consider trying to buy the business from them; they likely have invested decades to build customer base and shit. And I can just buy what he build already without waisting years of my life to build it, and continue what they build and/or try to make it better. I just need them to be maximum desperate though, and being able to borrow the money. So to be able to buy at good price.
> 
> ...


all this depends on the exact scenario, im not too familiar with buying businesses tbh, ive never exited a biz. if you buy it you better know how to run it... there's no need for a ton of capital when it comes to certain hustles


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 11, 2020)

Tiddlywink said:


> Thoughts on making money from playing poker?


I've done this for years a few years back. It's getting increasingly harder because of the rake increase online as well as the field getting stronger every year. It's not very viable to do as a profession anymore since it'd only be worth it if you can make 6 figures a year. And if you're smart enough to make 6 figures a year at online poker you're definitely smart enough to make more money at an actual job where you'll build up your retirement etc


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 11, 2020)

> > Thoughts on making money from playing poker?


Worst idea ever. Not passive, not automatable, niche skill set, pretty useless, soul crushing and is generally preferred by people who are into PUA and want to play "poker" and "travel the world" and "fuck asian women". Basically pathetic and cringe. You won't see successful, cool people actually play poker and shit. Balzerian doesn't count, he got inheritance, poker is just cover for money laundering.


----------



## bossman (Feb 11, 2020)

im 14 willing to learn anything how can i make money on the internet bro


----------



## RamRanchCowboy (Feb 11, 2020)

1.whats a good stock to get into right now? i
2.thoughts on renting out real estate? buy a house/duplex, rent 1 unit and live in the other?


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Feb 11, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> I'm too old for college. With female peers who will take interest in me?


----------



## IndianJock (Feb 11, 2020)

Fat cunt said:


> 17 yrs old and am starting college what are some good degrees i shouls study in? and any tips on how someone can start?


Do computer science. 6 figure salary after graduating
Investing is a scam also.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

IndianJock said:


> Do computer science. 6 figure salary after graduating
> Investing is a scam also.


investing is not a scam


RamRanchCowboy said:


> 1.whats a good stock to get into right now? i
> 2.thoughts on renting out real estate? buy a house/duplex, rent 1 unit and live in the other?


dont pick one stock, just buy the entire market and wait 30 years
not a big fan of real estate because of headaches involved


----------



## FrothySolutions (Feb 11, 2020)

Before @Dr Shekelberg gets this whole thread deleted for openly admitting to a very illegal thing, I have a question for @Moneymaxxed. In another thread you said you were Mario Bros. with Dan Bilzerian. Meaning, you've fucked the same women. Where are you finding these women and how are you sealing the deal with them? These women that have been with Dan Bilzerian.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> dont pick one stock, just buy the entire market and wait 30 years








shit advice


----------



## ray (Feb 11, 2020)

cani ahve money im retarded


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 12, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> No bro
> 
> I even adapted my business
> instead of killing them, I keep them alive to properly "store" the liver
> ...


You are larping. People in this business would never admit it online.


FrothySolutions said:


> Where are you finding these women and how are you sealing the deal with them? These women that have been with Dan Bilzerian.


Contact any modelling "entertainment" agency and they will send you invoice for bulk order.

It really is not that hard.

If you have money you literally just send a check for 20k$ to modelling agency and hand pick sluts that will go with you on a "cruise" on your private yacht.

They will fuck you, maybe ask money, maybe not. As OP said Dan is paying 5k$ per raw pussy sometimes. Pathetic, but he is manlet beard coper, so he has to. Women see him asa walking cash cow.


Moneymaxxed said:


> dont pick one stock, just buy the entire market and wait 30 years


Yes.

But you need to buy entire market with 10M$ not 100k$ if you want a good life. So first challenge is getting the 10M$.


IndianJock said:


> Investing is a scam also.


Idiot.


----------



## Fat cunt (Feb 12, 2020)

IndianJock said:


> Do computer science. 6 figure salary after graduating
> Investing is a scam also.


ive heard that computer science is one of the hardest degrees


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 12, 2020)

Fat cunt said:


> ive heard that computer science is one of the hardest degrees


Quantum physics is hardest.


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm about selling T Shirts and clothes? Its a good start? I have a base of 500 e to Start


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 12, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Yes.
> 
> But you need to buy entire market with 10M$ not 100k$ if you want a good life. So first challenge is getting the 10M$.


This common man, approach. Of being frugal with salary. So to have some money to put away every month into index etf. So to be able to retire a millionaire or well at 65.
Sacrifising fun (if costs money) in prime. So you can be a rich old fart. Just fucking kill me already at 70, if I'm not still very fit.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 12, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> This common man, approach. Of being frugal with salary. So to have some money to put away every month into index etf. So to be able to retire a millionaire or well at 65.
> Sacrifising fun (if costs money) in prime. So you can be a rich old fart. Just fucking kill me already at 70, if I'm not still very fit.



yea being rich when old sucks, thats why you should def try to make a ton when youre young


----------



## freeone12 (Feb 12, 2020)

hey im new into crypto sphere, and im also learning programming to become freelance blockchain developer, what do you think about this career path?

btw. do you use any nootropics?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 12, 2020)

freeone12 said:


> hey im new into crypto sphere, and im also learning programming to become freelance blockchain developer, what do you think about this career path?
> 
> btw. do you use any nootropics?


I'd look at who is making the most $ in that space and copy exactly what they do

no I dont


----------



## Hector (Feb 12, 2020)

I am european, no costs of living, 20, studying and I have 4k euros (I have more actually but I have them as a secure).

Any tip my buddyboyo? I don't like to say it but I am relatively high iq but my work ethic to things i don't like is a bit bad, if I like whatever I do I focus 100% borderline autistic.

Anyways any tip?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 12, 2020)

Hector said:


> I am european, no costs of living, 20, studying and I have 4k euros (I have more actually but I have them as a secure).
> 
> Any tip my buddyboyo? I don't like to say it but I am relatively high iq but my work ethic to things i don't like is a bit bad, if I like whatever I do I focus 100% borderline autistic.
> 
> Anyways any tip?


find something you enjoy or at least can tolerate, that you're top 1% in and crush it then. make sure the top people in that activity make a lot of money and the ceiling is high


----------



## Hector (Feb 12, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> find something you enjoy or at least can tolerate, that you're top 1% in and crush it then. make sure the top people in that activity make a lot of money and the ceiling is high


Well, I don't have a lot of time, I mean a passive income with that 4K.

Of what I study I am quite good (I am very Creative) but is a long ass grad, and in my country work doesn't look good about that, in other countries it seems that is good and the educational level in my uni is higher than the average outside my country.

I want to actormaxx too JFL because I love acting but I want to start as a hobby


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 12, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> This common man, approach. Of being frugal with salary. So to have some money to put away every month into index etf. So to be able to retire a millionaire or well at 65.
> Sacrifising fun (if costs money) in prime. So you can be a rich old fart. Just fucking kill me already at 70, if I'm not still very fit.



Ramsey is reserved for low IQ plebs and niggers.


----------



## freeone12 (Feb 12, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I'd look at who is making the most $ in that space and copy exactly what they do
> 
> no I dont



yeah im doing it currently, also thing that I learned is to get good at level where you can charge clients per project (more $$) not for hourly


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 12, 2020)

Hector said:


> Well, I don't have a lot of time, I mean a passive income with that 4K.
> 
> Of what I study I am quite good (I am very Creative) but is a long ass grad, and in my country work doesn't look good about that, in other countries it seems that is good and the educational level in my uni is higher than the average outside my country.
> 
> I want to actormaxx too JFL because I love acting but I want to start as a hobby


brutal truth is u can't really expect anything by investing 4k unless youre working as well


----------



## Hector (Feb 12, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> brutal truth is u can't really expect anything by investing 4k unless youre working as well


Yes I already know, but if I gain 50€ per year is worth it already specially if I learn from experience. Well I have a little incone and I spend 0€ JFL


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 12, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> yea being rich when old sucks, thats why you should def try to make a ton when youre young


I agree.
Especially if being rich when old, means one has to life a shit lifestyle when young because to Maxx savings rate.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Feb 12, 2020)

@Rasputin


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 12, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> This common man, approach. Of being frugal with salary. So to have some money to put away every month into index etf. So to be able to retire a millionaire or well at 65.
> Sacrifising fun (if costs money) in prime. So you can be a rich old fart. Just fucking kill me already at 70, if I'm not still very fit.



This is why I listen to this slayer instead:


he also roasts dave ramsey here:


----------



## softLoverr (Feb 12, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> This is extremely low ceiling in 2020, and you have to be like 150iq to be the best... not worth it


Poker is still literally the best way to go from nothing to 1million dollars , after that there are much better options. Obviously this is only true for people with a specific skill set rather thn iq, i do stake multiple people in poker and i got all of them to make avg income within 6 months, keep in mind they were complete beginners.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 12, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> This is why I listen to this slayer instead:
> 
> 
> he also roasts dave ramsey here:



High IQ


softLoverr said:


> Poker is still literally the best way to go from nothing to 1million dollars , after that there are much better options. Obviously this is only true for people with a specific skill set rather thn iq, i do stake multiple people in poker and i got all of them to make avg income within 6 months, keep in mind they were complete beginners.


You are a total dumbass if you think you can "make it" with a card game LOL. That ship has sailed.


----------



## crosshold (Feb 12, 2020)

you said to start an online business hands down. do you mean e-commerce or online business in general?


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 12, 2020)

Imagine larping as a millionaire and not even sending me money


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 12, 2020)

IndianJock said:


> Do computer science. 6 figure salary after graduating
> Investing is a scam also.


Investing is a scam for people who get scammed and don't manage their risk/reward and don't know what the fuck they're doing. Investing is a scam I suppose. But the people who lose are akin to jews walking themselves into has chambers by their own choice, and then doing it again and again. It's not even a zero sum game.. It's minus sum (referring to trading). 

With long term investing just have enough money and keep it fucking simple. 

I know a guy who picks stocks and builds portfolios and reads books all day every day as his job. And he lost money last year after making huge returns in 2018. 

Only the very best can beat the market in the long term. And even if you beat the market, is it even worth all the fucking effort? You can just BUY the market with zero effort in 1 click if you have the money, and the payoff is great so long as you don't panic and sell during a recession


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 12, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/taking...ing-it-on-margin-into-the-stock-market.59845/I like my own strategy that I outlined here, although it's probably way too volatile and risky for most people. If I wasn't blackpilled and severely depressed, I wouldn't have been able to handle it when I lost 70% of my money during the december 2018 dip. Now I have even less of an emotional response to life than before.

But if you do that same strategy as me, but instead put it on a world ETF like VWRL with 2.0x leverage you should be fine tbh. Good gains, less volatility. Idk if it's worth the emotional damage seeing yourself lose 70% or more in a correction. Money basically means nothing to me anymore and I got addicted to gambling as long as the odds are in my favor. I treat investing as a videogame.

But it's working so far:







Might suicide at the next correction, I hope to sober up mentally and decrease risk before that though lmfao.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 12, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/taking...ing-it-on-margin-into-the-stock-market.59845/I like my own strategy that I outlined here, although it's probably way too volatile and risky for most people. If I wasn't blackpilled and severely depressed, I wouldn't have been able to handle it when I lost 70% of my money during the december 2018 dip. Now I have even less of an emotional response to life than before.
> 
> But if you do that same strategy as me, but instead put it on a world ETF like VWRL with 2.0x leverage you should be fine tbh. Good gains, less volatility. Idk if it's worth the emotional damage seeing yourself lose 70% or more in a correction. Money basically means nothing to me anymore and I got addicted to gambling as long as the odds are in my favor. I treat investing as a videogame.
> 
> ...


Playing with leverage is like trying to control yourself playing a drinking game with 190proof everclear. Way easier to eventually get incredibly fucked than to eventually end up having a good fun time.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 12, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> This is why I listen to this slayer instead:
> 
> 
> he also roasts dave ramsey here:



Ben Felix is legit


Seth Walsh said:


> Playing with leverage is like trying to control yourself playing a drinking game with 190proof everclear. Way easier to eventually get incredibly fucked than to eventually end up having a good fun time.


Moderate leverage could in theory make sense over a long period of time (look at most real estate) but what he’s doing is reckless yea


Seth Walsh said:


> Playing with leverage is like trying to control yourself playing a drinking game with 190proof everclear. Way easier to eventually get incredibly fucked than to eventually end up having a good fun time.


Moderate leverage could in theory make sense over a long period of time (look at most real estate) but what he’s doing is reckless yea. The reason is he loses such a high % of his account during drawdowns so he has lower expected growth in the long term. Nvm I see you have 1% interest rate and somehow don’t pay taxes in that thread, if true it’s not as low iq but still excessively risky. Hopefully Netherlands lets you declare bankruptcy on student loans unlike usa


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 12, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Playing with leverage is like trying to control yourself playing a drinking game with 190proof everclear. Way easier to eventually get incredibly fucked than to eventually end up having a good fun time.


Yeah honestly I find myself crossing every single barrier that I setup mentally. Telling myself I am done taking on extra margin loans, but do it anyways. 

But I told myself that even if all of this goes completely wrong and I lose everything, I could still live a decent life. I would have a huge student loan debt, but in the netherlands under the terms applicable here for repayment, that is manageable. So that's a mental fail-safe for me.

Essentially I believe I have a 20% chance to lose everything, 10% chance to become a millionaire, 70% to make decent money or play-even at the very least. Atleast that's how I see it in my mind.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 12, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah honestly I find myself crossing every single barrier that I setup mentally. Telling myself I am done taking on extra margin loans, but do it anyways.
> 
> But I told myself that even if all of this goes completely wrong and I lose everything, I could still live a decent life. I would have a huge student loan debt, but in the netherlands under the terms applicable here for repayment, that is manageable. So that's a mental fail-safe for me.
> 
> Essentially I believe I have a 20% chance to lose everything, 10% chance to become a millionaire, 70% to make decent money or play-even at the very least. Atleast that's how I see it in my mind.


Over long enough timeframe you will lose it all with that much leverage


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 12, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Over long enough timeframe you will lose it all with that much leverage


Yes. I am gambling hard on the fact that there will be no recession in the next 3 years and after that I will for sure reduce leverage. But till then it's yolo time.


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 12, 2020)

Master said:


> banned from that
> 
> its over


Adsense will never allow you to have ads on this site. THis forum has to be 100% bluepill for that and removing all offensive, nudes and whatever break their rules.


Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


I started studying Options trading from some subreddits, but honestly, so far I'm making a sustainable profit from stocks only. I wanted to take more time into options because I know it's much more profitable. What would you be your advice? Course, any online resource where I could learn and master it long term?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 12, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> Adsense will never allow you to have ads on this site. THis forum has to be 100% bluepill for that and removing all offensive, nudes and whatever break their rules.
> 
> I started studying Options trading from some subreddits, but honestly, so far I'm making a sustainable profit from stocks only. I wanted to take more time into options because I know it's much more profitable. What would you be your advice? Course, any online resource where I could learn and master it long term?



I’ve said in this thread like 6 times that I think active trading is wrong for 99.9999% of people. Hedge funds with Billions are competing for every last penny what makes you think yo have an edge for buying some course? Have to do something special to make it unless passive investing


Rasputin said:


> Adsense will never allow you to have ads on this site. THis forum has to be 100% bluepill for that and removing all offensive, nudes and whatever break their rules.
> 
> I started studying Options trading from some subreddits, but honestly, so far I'm making a sustainable profit from stocks only. I wanted to take more time into options because I know it's much more profitable. What would you be your advice? Course, any online resource where I could learn and master it long term?


Btw, options tend to be higher fee/bid ask slippage


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 12, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I’ve said in this thread like 6 times that I think active trading is wrong for 99.9999% of people. Hedge funds with Billions are competing for every last penny what makes you think yo have an edge for buying some course? Have to do something special to make it unless passive investing


Okay, I get you and yeah what makes you think I'm entering in a market to be doing what losers are doing? My mindset is to always do the opposite long run, build, build and build then later have profits. And also saturation is the bullshit made-up idea.
Also, could you explain to me why you then invested in stocks? I'm not getting it, you say that you invested in it but do not recommend?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 12, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Yes. I am gambling hard on the fact that there will be no recession in the next 3 years and after that I will for sure reduce leverage. But till then it's yolo time.


Like you said you seem to have no self control so eventually you will blow up the account if that’s truly the case. There are ways for high iq people like you to reliably make a lot of money instead of gambling like this


Rasputin said:


> Okay, I get you and yeah what makes you think I'm entering in a market to be doing what losers are doing? My mindset is to always do the opposite long run, build, build and build then later have profits. And also saturation is the bullshit made-up idea.
> Also, could you explain to me why you then invested in stocks? I'm not getting it, you say that you invested in it but do not recommend?


What do you mean exactly


Moneymaxxed said:


> Like you said you seem to have no self control so eventually you will blow up the account if that’s truly the case. There are ways for high iq people like you to reliably make a lot of money instead of gambling like this


I think that actively trading is dumb unless you’re the .001% that has an edge somehow but passive investing is good


Syobevoli said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/taking...ing-it-on-margin-into-the-stock-market.59845/I like my own strategy that I outlined here, although it's probably way too volatile and risky for most people. If I wasn't blackpilled and severely depressed, I wouldn't have been able to handle it when I lost 70% of my money during the december 2018 dip. Now I have even less of an emotional response to life than before.
> 
> But if you do that same strategy as me, but instead put it on a world ETF like VWRL with 2.0x leverage you should be fine tbh. Good gains, less volatility. Idk if it's worth the emotional damage seeing yourself lose 70% or more in a correction. Money basically means nothing to me anymore and I got addicted to gambling as long as the odds are in my favor. I treat investing as a videogame.
> 
> ...



you may want to look up Kelly criterion And risk of ruin to fully understand how you’re screwing yourself over. Seem to be rationalizing this excessive risk with “I’m depressed so yolo”


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 12, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Like you said you seem to have no self control so eventually you will blow up the account if that’s truly the case. There are ways for high iq people like you to reliably make a lot of money instead of gambling like this
> 
> What do you mean exactly
> 
> ...


High IQ as hell  

First person to mention the Kelly Criterion ! Riskmanagemtmaxxing


----------



## FrothySolutions (Feb 12, 2020)

You skipped my question on Page 3, do we each only get one?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> when I lost 70% of my money during the december 2018 dip.


WOW, freaking WOW.
That period there was like a 20% drop orso (S&P500). Almost got wpied out.
Imagine though, If you were short (with a massive turbo on it) in that period?


Syobevoli said:


> Essentially I believe I have a 20% chance to lose everything, 10% chance to become a millionaire, 70% to make decent money or play-even at the very least. Atleast that's how I see it in my mind.


This, should be semi-calculate-able. Like the odds percentage of that happening, in general.
I have no freaking idea how. But should.

To increase the odds. I would imagine, is a strategy that one would not lose more then 50% when the stock market plumets 50% (like it did in 2007-2009).


Syobevoli said:


> Yes. I am gambling hard on the fact that there will be no recession in the next 3 years and after that I will for sure reduce leverage. But till then it's yolo time.


I have betted on the stock market peaking a few times the last couple of months. Also with massive leverage, of like 10x. Turbo's short, basically. I lost all bets.
I recall there was the hapening last year of that inverse (%-rate long term debt with short term debt) happening; and there being an historically high percenatge (like 90% orso) of economic recession and stock drops happening within 12 months orso.
I just read/see it recently inverted (yield curve inversion) for the 2nd time.








Blink and you missed it: the U.S. yield curve inverted again


An inverted yield curve has historically been an indicator of looming recession as it tends to reflect worries over future growth among bond investors. “The state of the U.S. economy seems to be steady as she goes,” said Michael Lorizio, senior fixed income trader at Manulife Asset Management...




finance.yahoo.com





To be more precise.
it happened the first time in May 2019
quote; " since an inverted yield curve is a sign that a recession may transpire. In fact, this has occurred for the last three recessions since 1990, with them starting 13, 8 and 18 months, respectively, after the start of the yield curve inverting."








2019’s Yield Curve Inversion Means A Recession Could Hit In 2020


Investors seem to have come down with amnesia that there is a lag between the inversion of the yield curve and the start of a recession. If history is repeated, a recession could start between January and November 2020.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Lars (Feb 13, 2020)

Hector said:


> Well, I don't have a lot of time, I mean a passive income with that 4K.
> 
> Of what I study I am quite good (I am very Creative) but is a long ass grad, and in my country work doesn't look good about that, in other countries it seems that is good and the educational level in my uni is higher than the average outside my country.
> 
> I want to actormaxx too JFL because I love acting but I want to start as a hobby


Same man i also want to start acting but don't know where


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 13, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> WOW, freaking WOW.
> That period there was like a 20% drop orso (S&P500). Almost got wpied out.
> Imagine though, If you were short (with a massive turbo on it) in that period?
> 
> ...


Don’t listen to these low iq people saying inverted curve = death it’s one of a million factors and extremely small sample size on it mattering anyways


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Don’t listen to these low iq people saying inverted curve = death it’s one of a million factors and extremely small sample size on it mattering anyways


Thanks for the input. I recall it was all over fincancial news media back in May 2019 when it happened. And it was like: inverted yield curve = death within 2 years.


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 13, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Thanks for the input. I recall it was all over fincancial news media back in May 2019 when it happened. And it was like: inverted yield curve = death within 2 years.


It’s generally a reliable sign but as of now our economy is still quite strong


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Feb 13, 2020)

My account has 10€, im roping.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 13, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> WOW, freaking WOW.
> That period there was like a 20% drop orso (S&P500). Almost got wpied out.


Tech dropped more than average, which I was heavy in. I believe most of my positions were down 35%.


> Imagine though, If you were short (with a massive turbo on it) in that period?


Yeah I have thought about touching options and turbo's multiple times, but the rational part of my brain has advised against it so far. It also doesn't work well with my margin leverage strategy, because my broker considers options a risky product so they won't allow me to take as much margin to dump into options instead of stock if I go down that route.



> This, should be semi-calculate-able. Like the odds percentage of that happening, in general.
> I have no freaking idea how. But should.


Yeah you should be able to calculate expected volatility with this strategy and get to those odds percentages. For some reason though, I don't even want to know.



> To increase the odds. I would imagine, is a strategy that one would not lose more then 50% when the stock market plumets 50% (like it did in 2007-2009).


You would have to have bonds in your portofolio and no leverage if you want to have less than market risk. But that's a bad strategy in the long run. I prefer the more risk, more (average) reward approach. Rather risk it all than play it safe.



> I have betted on the stock market peaking a few times the last couple of months. Also with massive leverage, of like 10x. Turbo's short, basically. I lost all bets.
> I recall there was the hapening last year of that inverse (%-rate long term debt with short term debt) happening; and there being an historically high percenatge (like 90% orso) of economic recession and stock drops happening within 12 months orso.
> I just read/see it recently inverted (yield curve inversion) for the 2nd time.
> 
> ...



Yeah shorting the market is a really risky play, which I would most likely never take. Markets tend to go up, so you have to have some really good knowledge to think that it's going to go down. And even in that case I prefer to not be invested than actually short it. 



> To be more precise.
> it happened the first time in May 2019
> quote; " since an inverted yield curve is a sign that a recession may transpire. In fact, this has occurred for the last three recessions since 1990, with them starting 13, 8 and 18 months, respectively, after the start of the yield curve inverting."
> 
> ...


It's definitely scary, but I don't really see why an inverted yield curve should be correlated to a recession. So I don't take it too seriously.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> It's definitely scary, but I don't really see why an inverted yield curve should be correlated to a recession. So I don't take it too seriously.


I justed checked out. What it even means. Basically it was "predictor" (recession happening after the inversion) for upcomming recession for the past 50 years. Which is not a long time and a large amount of data, imo. Not that long. "Only" 5-6 recessions. Plus, recession may not necesairly mean a drop in the stock market. I mean 2009 - the stock market performed well-ish (+10%), even though economic recession in that year of like -2.5%.

IT also depends, on how much influence you think intitutional investors still have. Since it's basically a sign of intitutional investors feeling from stocks into bonds.

Here a video from 2018, before the yield curve inversion happened in May 2019


----------



## Lightbulb (Feb 13, 2020)

Send me 1 grand so I can buy a macbook. You should afford this cause you’re a millionaire
When I’ll get richer I’ll pay it back with interest tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> Send me 1 grand so I can buy a macbook. You should afford this cause you’re a millionaire
> When I’ll get richer I’ll pay it back with interest tbh


Weak investment proposal. If you had a good proposal, you might had maybe even had a chance maybe.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 13, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Weak investment proposal. If you had a good proposal, you might had maybe even had a chance maybe.


He could propose to leave him the fuck alone. Sounds like the best proposal


----------



## anti caking agents (Feb 18, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Yes. I am gambling hard on the fact that there will be no recession in the next 3 years and after that I will for sure reduce leverage. But till then it's yolo time.


A lot of indicators are signaling an incomming recession, and the Federal Bank is predicting one too and they have historically been really accurate in their predictions. I would stop now if I were you.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 18, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I don’t think it’s “saturated” If youre High iq and work ethic
> 
> Pm me


bro can you help me make money

i only have $100 and can't get a job

i can make money unethically but i don't want to do that

pls i can't even get a job


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 18, 2020)

gosh reply to my texts too


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 18, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> A lot of indicators are signaling an incomming recession, and the Federal Bank is predicting one too and they have historically been really accurate in their predictions. I would stop now if I were you.







You might be right, you might be wrong. Idk fam, usually there's parabolic gains before the market does crash. Don't want to miss out.

If Corona passes without too much trouble in the next 2 months, and it becomes clear trump is getting re-elected, stocks are gonna moon.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 18, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> A lot of indicators are signaling an incomming recession, and the Federal Bank is predicting one too and they have historically been really accurate in their predictions. I would stop now if I were you.


Most important indicator - THE FUCKING MARKET is NOT signalling for recession. Look where the money is not at doom&gloomers.

Where do you park your money right now if not the stocks? What alternatives are there?


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Feb 18, 2020)

Send me 25k if you're a millionaire like you said tbh.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 18, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Most important indicator - THE FUCKING MARKET is NOT signalling for recession. Look where the money is not at doom&gloomers.
> 
> Where do you park your money right now if not the stocks? What alternatives are there?


Cardone Capital


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 18, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> If I ever hit a 100 million I'll pay for all your surgeries (people who posted in this thread) before now lmao
> 
> Got a small chunk, last yr April probably shortly after that April fools pump
> 
> ...


What business opportunities are a good idea for high school students? 

I started with Dropshipping in middle school but i failed and burned 7000€, i always was in the negative after facebook ads cost


----------



## anti caking agents (Feb 18, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Most important indicator - THE FUCKING MARKET is NOT signalling for recession. Look where the money is not at doom&gloomers.
> 
> Where do you park your money right now if not the stocks? What alternatives are there?


I liquified all my money and keep it in a few different currencies because when a recession hits cash is king. We will see, buddy boyo. I think it is comming within 2 years.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 18, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> If I ever hit a 100 million I'll pay for all your surgeries (people who posted in this thread) before now lmao
> 
> Got a small chunk, last yr April probably shortly after that April fools pump
> 
> ...


100 million bruh who are you?  Bought BTC in 2010 or how did you get so wealthy?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 18, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Degree and starting a biz are 2 separate things. Apply for no/low interest loan and every scholarship and grant you can find. If they didn’t literally pay me to college I would have dropped out
> 
> college probably only worth it if you’re getting a STEM degree
> 
> ...


What are the best degrees for gaining knowledge in future technologies / market teends to start a business in and also earning starting capital ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 18, 2020)

_"A lot of indicators are signaling an incomming recession, and the Federal Bank is predicting one too and they have historically been really accurate in their predictions. I would stop now if I were you. "_


Syobevoli said:


> You might be right, you might be wrong. Idk fam, usually there's parabolic gains before the market does crash. Don't want to miss out.





OCDMaxxing said:


> Most important indicator - THE FUCKING MARKET is NOT signalling for recession. Look where the money is not at doom&gloomers.
> Where do you park your money right now if not the stocks? What alternatives are there?


So long as people, institutions, and other bigger players are considering a downward trend reversal. I feel it doesn't happen.
It's usually when no one is warning for anything, and euphoria is running high that it can only go up; that it's a dangerous signal. With that hyperbolic spike.
Now I do see average Joe's joining the stock market again, so I do kinda feel that's the start of an end phase. But I guestimate not yet fully the end. Wtf I'm betting big short at the moment, I dunno. I guestimate a small pullback the comming months, and then another massive euphoric rally with average Joe's jumpning into the market. Then maybe time to Jump out. Mioght all happen in this year. Who knows, no one likely.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 18, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> I liquified all my money and keep it in a few different currencies because when a recession hits cash is king. We will see, buddy boyo. I think it is comming within 2 years.


USD, JPY and XAU are usually the best risk-off assets. Cash is king when you can buy up all the cheap shit after a recession hits. But to really profit from a huge drop, I wouldn't even advise short selling stocks. It'd be more worthwhile to buy PUT options in particular companies pre-recession, the capitalize on that.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 18, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> I liquified all my money and keep it in a few different currencies because when a recession hits cash is king. We will see, buddy boyo. I think it is comming within 2 years.


Ok you might be right but if it goes up even harder and hen crashes after a year you will buy even higher still, there is no reason for you to assume you will be able of picking the bottom and it will fall below your selling point.

The fallacy of the market timers.


Seth Walsh said:


> USD, JPY and XAU are usually the best risk-off assets. Cash is king when you can buy up all the cheap shit after a recession hits. But to really profit from a huge drop, I wouldn't even advise short selling stocks. It'd be more worthwhile to buy PUT options in particular companies pre-recession, the capitalize on that.


Lol what are you spewing. Currency is an awful choice to hold money in with inflation and all that.


Seth Walsh said:


> Cash is king when you can buy up all the cheap shit after a recession hits.


yeah, good luck market timing lmao


eduardkoopman said:


> _"A lot of indicators are signaling an incomming recession, and the Federal Bank is predicting one too and they have historically been really accurate in their predictions. I would stop now if I were you. "_


Say it with me:
P R I C E D
I N


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 18, 2020)

mouthbreatheraf said:


> Send me 25k if you're a millionaire like you said tbh.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 18, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Send me 25k if you're a millionaire like you said tbh.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 18, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Ok you might be right but if it goes up even harder and hen crashes after a year you will buy even higher still, there is no reason for you to assume you will be able of picking the bottom and it will fall below your selling point.
> 
> The fallacy of the market timers.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with timing. I mean buying assets 1-3 years after a major recession


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 18, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Say it with me:
> P R I C E D
> I N


Yeah, should be. Recessions is imo more about sentiment then anything else.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 18, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> View attachment 272554


I'm so hoping for a crash. I would be so thrilled with joy. Al the mf bargains. I was to young, broke, and inexperienced at 2008 to benifit from that crash. All the bargains that existed back then, jesus.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 18, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I'm so hoping for a crash. I would be so thrilled with joy. Al the mf bargains. I was to young, broke, and inexperienced at 2008 to benifit from that crash. All the bargains that existed back then, jesus.


Hindsight is 20-20 but look at the market when it consolidated after bottoming out around 2009-2010 compared to where it is now. A year or 2 ago I was calling for a recession in 2021-2022 but right now idk. I wouldn't be surprised if the markets keep growing for another 5+ years. Vanguard are crazy with their increasing amount of AUM and with how efficient their funds operate. 

It sure looks like we're completely overextended and I assume the % of individual investors in profit right now is at an all time high; because there's literally no place they could've entered where they'd be underwater right now. Whatever it'll be that'll spark the next recession, it'll be sudden and fast-acting. Taking the escalator up and taking the "malfunctioning parachute while skydiving" down. 

What's really crazy enough to crash everything? It could be a mixture of lots of things but I don't see anything quite on the level of CDO's right now.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 18, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Nothing to do with *timing*. I mean buying assets 1-3 years *after* a major recession





> timing





> buying after



That is definition of TIMING

Market timing DOES NOT WORK


eduardkoopman said:


> I'm so hoping for a crash. I would be so thrilled with joy. Al the mf bargains. I was to young, broke, and inexperienced at 2008 to benifit from that crash. All the bargains that existed back then, jesus.


You think that now, but once everything goes to shit you will change your mind very quick and will keep looking for new "low" and might even never get in.


Seth Walsh said:


> What's really crazy enough to crash everything? It could be a mixture of lots of things but I don't see anything quite on the level of CDO's right now.


Corona might fuck shit up, but I can bet markets have priced that in and current sentiment expects a cure in following months.


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 18, 2020)

When do you wake up?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 18, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> That is definition of TIMING
> 
> Market timing DOES NOT WORK
> 
> ...


The market is very efficient, its not possible to time it consistently imo

Even if you show me someone who has done it for 100 years, I will show you a million that haven't

What makes any of you the exception?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 18, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> The market is very efficient, its not possible to time it consistently imo
> 
> Even if you show me someone who has done it for 100 years, I will show you a million that haven't
> 
> What makes any of you the exception?


Yeah, exactly, that is what I mean. It is market timing. And market timing doesn't work.


----------



## toptearmm (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey bro
I am 21 years old studying und sidehustling like 1k € every month.
Any Idee how I should invest it.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 19, 2020)

toptearmm said:


> Hey bro
> I am 21 years old studying und sidehustling like 1k € every month.
> Any Idee how I should invest it.


Don't worry about investing until you have like 25k minimum tbh

What I do is just buy the market and hold forever though

Scale your hustle bigger


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Feb 19, 2020)

what about forex?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 19, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> what about forex?


Negative EV. Avoid


----------



## DoctorPMA (Feb 19, 2020)

deleted


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Feb 19, 2020)

OP is a liar faggot. Lol at you faggots falling for this.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 19, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Negative EV. Avoid


Beat me to it 

Retail trading in the FOREX markets is akin to self immolation. There's a reason even very knowledgeable and qualified people never go near it. Yet the FOREX space is full of charlatans selling their unique courses


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 19, 2020)

mouthbreatheraf said:


> OP is a liar faggot. Lol at you faggots falling for this.


Why would he lie? He talks like a millionaire and if I could do it and I'm here, why can't anyone else? Keep coping.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 19, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Why would he lie? He talks like a millionaire and if I could do it and I'm here, why can't anyone else? Keep coping.


Listen to the mentally ill loner I’m larp obviously


----------



## Michael (Feb 20, 2020)

Why are you still here
I would fuck bitches in new Porsch


----------



## joseph (Feb 20, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Can you invest as a 20 year old? How much money do you need to start investing? What is the best to do so? Through the bank? I have some money to spare and would like to see it grow. Thanks


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 20, 2020)

joseph said:


> Can you invest as a 20 year old? How much money do you need to start investing? What is the best to do so? Through the bank? I have some money to spare and would like to see it grow. Thanks


10:58Investing in the S&P 500


----------



## FromEE (Feb 20, 2020)

Do you think 30k is enough to start something that in the future could net me 2-3k/daily?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 21, 2020)

FromEE said:


> Do you think 30k is enough to start something that in the future could net me 2-3k/daily?


If you do it right, sure


----------



## Linoob (Feb 22, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...



Is drop shipping still a possible way to moneymax?


Moneymaxxed said:


> If I ever hit a 100 million I'll pay for all your surgeries (people who posted in this thread) before now lmao
> 
> Got a small chunk, last yr April probably shortly after that April fools pump
> 
> ...



What surgeries have you yourself gotten?

And total $ spent?


OCDMaxxing said:


> Guys, the plan is simple.
> 
> First of all, forget about morals. Most ppl are moralfags, so avoiding morals will give you edge.
> 
> ...



>Secondly, crimemaxx into IT 

What do you mean by this?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 23, 2020)

Linoob said:


> Is drop shipping still a possible way to moneymax?


No.


Linoob said:


> What do you mean by this?


ICO scams and pyramid MMM schemes.


----------



## CoconutMan (Feb 23, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Why didnt you reply to my crypto thread


----------



## StuffedFrog (Feb 23, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Holy shit the advertiser niggas on YouTube were right


----------



## I will ascend (Feb 23, 2020)

What's your opinion on surgerymaxxing?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 23, 2020)

I will ascend said:


> What's your opinion on surgerymaxxing?


Big fan if it's not too risky


----------



## Deleted member 2697 (Feb 23, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Does money help attract women at all or am I fucked


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 23, 2020)

maxing20353 said:


> Does money help attract women at all or am I fucked


Yeah it helps, the avg girl I can get is much higher now


----------



## Deleted member 2697 (Feb 23, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Yeah it helps, the avg girl I can get is much higher now


Oh awesome. I’m 19 making 100k of a business and I’m not getting any girls so I’m saving up for surgery. The money alone hasn’t done anything for me


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 23, 2020)

maxing20353 said:


> Oh awesome. I’m 19 making 100k of a business and I’m not getting any girls so I’m saving up for surgery. The money alone hasn’t done anything for me


100k/yr isn't enough to make a massive difference, and its ironic no matter how much you make because

you have to actively spend the money for it to make a difference, unless youre meeting some logical girl who is evaluating you as a husband (beta)

so you either choose between financial freedom long term or status boost short term

the goal would be to save millions, then be able to responsibly spend like 200k+ a year off investments. you'd see a big boost at that point


maxing20353 said:


> Oh awesome. I’m 19 making 100k of a business and I’m not getting any girls so I’m saving up for surgery. The money alone hasn’t done anything for me


In the short term, the way it will help is solving the basic issues that would stop you if you were broke. so you can afford transportation, a place of your own in a central location, basic dates like food and drinks, decent looking clothing, haircut, softmaxxes etc. I just went to h&m today even though I have millions because the stuff fits and I prefer to wear basic stuff to easily replace, but with high end accessories/outerwear

btw you should scale your business to making 300k+ net asap because that's when you can start saving a lot and able to get rich before you're old


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 24, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> the goal would be to save millions, then be able to responsibly spend like 200k+ a year off investments. you'd see a big boost at that point


this is the way


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 24, 2020)

Please give me a dollar at least. Been looking for a job for 5 years and can't find one. I'm living with my parents still and I'm poor and Incel. Give me money nigga before I rope


----------



## Hepatologyscribe (Feb 24, 2020)

Mr. millionaire,

Do you think being a millionaire is the key to having extreme fetish sex? (not be chad) because even being chad who requires things like permanent bodily disfigurement for his sexual gratification will have a hard time completing with a million other chads who can get off by just vanilla old sex in missionary position. So don’t you think from that perspective it’s better to just pay a sex worker because even chad would have to pay someone to sever a digit and have sex with it probably. Right???


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 24, 2020)

Master said:


> how can I monetize this forum


sell info to the fbi or navy
oh wait...


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 24, 2020)

Hepatologyscribe said:


> Mr. millionaire,
> 
> Do you think being a millionaire is the key to having extreme fetish sex? (not be chad) because even being chad who requires things like permanent bodily disfigurement for his sexual gratification will have a hard time completing with a million other chads who can get off by just vanilla old sex in missionary position. So don’t you think from that perspective it’s better to just pay a sex worker because even chad would have to pay someone to sever a digit and have sex with it probably. Right???


Stop watching porn and degenerate cravings will go away.


----------



## Almu (Feb 24, 2020)

´gg


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Feb 24, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> If I ever hit a 100 million I'll pay for all your surgeries (people who posted in this thread) before now lmao
> 
> Got a small chunk, last yr April probably shortly after that April fools pump
> 
> ...


IN

IF YOU SEE THIS POST QUOTE IT AND REPOST WITH "GOOD LUCK MILLIONAIRECEL BRO" FOR GOOD LUCK FOR MILLIONAIRECEL AND FOR FUTURE SURGERIES


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Might suicide at the next correction, I hope to sober up mentally and decrease risk before that though lmfao.


Are you still alive, after this 5% drop orso??

[note to self}
Bitcoin lso fails as a save heaven thing, does not behave like gold does.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 25, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Are you still alive, after this 5% drop orso??


Lost 45.000 dollars from the highs, barely positive now in total returns lmao, but still positive (friday was also a pretty big red day for me). Still surviving. Another day like yesterday and shit's getting nasty though.

yesterday:





I have had worse in 2018, but if this is just the beginning of of a larger drop it's gonna get bad.


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 25, 2020)

where's my opinion op


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Lost 45.000 dollars from the highs, barely positive now in total returns lmao, but still positive (friday was also a pretty big red day for me). Still surviving. Another day like yesterday and shit's getting nasty though.
> 
> yesterday:
> 
> ...


Fucking brutal.
Corona is causing more suffering, then just people getting seick. You'r then one that's really suffering.
there's abit of fear, i guess:





Fear & Greed Index - Investor Sentiment - CNNMoney


Fear & Greed is CNNMoney's investor sentiment tool that comprises of 7 markets indicators.



money.cnn.com





i was betting shorts since last yer November. I had betted about 1500 in turbo shorts. And was at the top around almost wipped out on nearly all my turbo short bets. But now they went back up to a value of 850. So still 650 loss.


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Feb 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Lost 45.000 dollars from the highs, barely positive now in total returns lmao, but still positive (friday was also a pretty big red day for me). Still surviving. Another day like yesterday and shit's getting nasty though.
> 
> yesterday:
> 
> ...


welke app is dat en wat doe je precies


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 25, 2020)

Suifuel for low IQcels


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 25, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> welke app is dat en wat doe je precies


DeGiro. i recognise.. you can buy shitloads of stocks and related products with them. good company. it's not just an app, they offer whole online trading platform.

He is doing this;
https://looksmax.org/threads/legit-...iving-free-opinions.98767/page-4#post-1689001


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 25, 2020)

-cel


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 25, 2020)

buy the dip


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 25, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Don't worry about investing until you have like 25k minimum tbh
> 
> What I do is just buy the market and hold forever though
> 
> Scale your hustle bigger


if i get 100k say from inheritance what should i do to it

what about 250k 

500k or 1 million?

thanks


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 25, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> if i get 100k say from inheritance what should i do to it
> 
> what about 250k
> 
> ...


same thing for all tbh

Maybe real estate if you enjoy the headaches

Maybe some other investment if you have the risk tolerance/10000% sure through personal expertise that it's better risk/return than market

and re: everyone in the thread talking about market dropping

yeah I've lost couple hundred thousand lately

not financial advice


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 25, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Fucking brutal.
> Corona is causing more suffering, then just people getting seick. You'r then one that's really suffering.
> there's abit of fear, i guess:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am feeling pretty bad. Today was another huge red day, pretty much lost all gains I've had. If this shit goes on it's over.



MentalCel666 said:


> welke app is dat en wat doe je precies



yeah degiro zoals eduard al zei. Ik beleg het deel van mijn studiefinanciering dat ik niet nodig heb met maximaal lenen.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah, I am feeling pretty bad. Today was another huge red day, pretty much lost all gains I've had. If this shit goes on it's over.


i saw.
today was likely the biggest red day of the last couple of days.
That Corona thing, triggered it I think. I do notice alredy though, I bought stuff from AliExpress/China over a month ago. And if they don't send it the next 2-3 days; I'll get my money back automatically. They must be having production and/or shipment problems in China going on at the moment, normally I get my stuff pretty quick.


----------



## Dude420 (Feb 25, 2020)

Are you happier now that you have all that money? How is your day to day well being?


----------



## idkagoodusername (Feb 25, 2020)

My question for OP: Is copying and pasting ads on clickbank legit or a scam? I see a ton of youtube videos on this moneymaxxing method but I'm skeptical:


----------



## PersianKingdom (Feb 25, 2020)

I could do with a loan of a million dollars.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 25, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


What education would you recommend and what should someone stay away from? Also what do you think of working for private militaries?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 25, 2020)

Dude420 said:


> Are you happier now that you have all that money? How is your day to day well being?


I would say I'm stressed about higher quality things like how to optimize taxes or how to spend efficiently

I was born with unhappy personality so I'm still not cheery or anything, but it makes me grateful and I'm never worried about immediate finances. I also have more status by default, the women I interact with who know I have money treat me a lot better than women that don't. It has also granted me access to certain circles and higher level peers. I know that if I don't spend much that I don't need to work anymore which gives me less anxiety (then again when I had no money and no financial literacy I was even more relaxed since I didn't know any better). I'm free to pursue my looksmaxxes at any reasonable cost without any financial burden. Still, dating isn't as fun as it should be because I know I'm betabuxx. That should change soon...


ArvidGustavsson said:


> What education would you recommend and what should someone stay away from? Also what do you think of working for private militaries?


You mean like what college degree?

I wouldn't work a job period, unless it was sales/performance based or I was an early employee of a startup maybe


idkagoodusername said:


> My question for OP: Is copying and pasting ads on clickbank legit or a scam? I see a ton of youtube videos on this moneymaxxing method but I'm skeptical:



I think $500 daily is unrealistic especially after he exposed the method to 400k+ people. Is it possible you'll make a few dollars once in a while? Or get really lucky and make a few hundred a day for a week? Sure. Just don't see it lasting or scaling either way


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> buy the dip


I guess they are now pricing in corona-virus slowing economy down?
i guess they didn't estimate this virus would get like this. Good times for stock buyers, and shorters. dips/drops are great times.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 27, 2020)

Is it time to invest boyos? Market is taking a hit.


----------



## william (Feb 27, 2020)

as a fellow millionaire this is a good post


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Is it time to invest boyos? Market is taking a hit.


yes


----------



## spark (Feb 27, 2020)

Tiddlywink said:


> Thoughts on making money from playing poker?


too late , too hard


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 27, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> yes


What are you investing in? I’m about to put some money into cruiselines and airlines and then co diagnostics since they do coronavirus testing.


----------



## spark (Feb 27, 2020)

softLoverr said:


> Poker is still literally the best way to go from nothing to 1million dollars , after that there are much better options. Obviously this is only true for people with a specific skill set rather thn iq, i do stake multiple people in poker and i got all of them to make avg income within 6 months, keep in mind they were complete beginners.


If you have a 170 IQ mind you can get to the HS within a year, if you are average you have no chance to make a million faster than working in McDonalds if you live in the 1st World.


Syobevoli said:


> Lost 45.000 dollars from the highs, barely positive now in total returns lmao, but still positive (friday was also a pretty big red day for me). Still surviving. Another day like yesterday and shit's getting nasty though.
> 
> yesterday:
> 
> ...


Sell stocks buy precious metals ---> wait for the recession ---> sell metals ---> buy stocks


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> What are you investing in? I’m about to put some money into cruiselines and airlines and then co diagnostics since they do coronavirus testing.


s&p


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 27, 2020)

Lost 35% of my money in this crash in 3 days time due to leverage lmao. Somehow owning mostly stocks that were hit by far the hardest during all this (17% loss in 3 days on more than half my portofolio, brutal) I sold everything in panic and constant margin calls. Still up 20% all-time though.

Currently transferring everything into an american broker to buy long dated calls a few days from now, betting on a recovery.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 27, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> s&p


You don’t think it’s a good idea to wait until we see a real crash?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> You don’t think it’s a good idea to wait until we see a real crash?


What is "real crash" according to you? How is this fake crash?

I never get theses people. Everyone wants "the dip" and when "the dip" comes they don't buy, they always want a "bigger dip" lmao


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 27, 2020)

*Damn OP you might have outmaneuvered me in larping, you really took a lot of times fabricating all those answers

How are you so consistent with larping?*


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 27, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> What is "real crash" according to you? How is this fake crash?
> 
> I never get theses people. Everyone wants "the dip" and when "the dip" comes they don't buy, they always want a "bigger dip" lmao


I get it but this is 5 straight days in the red and if there’s a corona virus outbreak in the US, it’ll throw the country into a panic and prices are going to drop a lot more than they have.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I get it but this is 5 straight days in the red and if there’s a corona virus outbreak in the US, it’ll throw the country into a panic and prices are going to drop a lot more than they have.


Imo. Don't worry about that. IF you have long investing horizon ahead of you. Even if for example a person bought $100.000 worth of S&P500 index back in in 2007 right before the crash (50% drop, I recall). *Which is like the worst timing EVER.* He would still have as of today (12 years later) $200.000. Aka, doubled it in 12 years time.
I wich I had bought just simple index/etf; when i started "investing" back in 2014. I lost all I put in €6000, by betting (with massive margins) on precious metals increasing in price. If I had put that back in 2014 in simple S&P500 index, I would today be €9000 richer.

If you're speculating, short-term. Then it's a different thing. But imo, that's left for professionals mainly only. And basically a fulltime job to do well. And not worth the time, unless you're managing alot (of your own) money or for others (for a fee or whatever).


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 27, 2020)

I am still waiting on the sidelines in cash now, market can drop lower still tbh. Not planning on catching a falling knife. I rather miss the bottom and invest on the way up again. Gonna chill till tuesday or so at least and decide then.

And yeah eduard is right, but I am not investing, I am gambling. I want to get rich by 40yo, not have a well-funded pension when im 70yo.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 27, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I am still waiting on the sidelines in cash now, market can drop lower still tbh. Not planning on catching a falling knife. I rather miss the bottom and invest on the way up again. Gonna chill till tuesday or so at least and decide then.
> 
> And yeah eduard is right, but I am not investing, I am gambling. I want to get rich by 40yo, not have a well-funded pension when im 70yo.


That’s my mindset too. I’m still making sure I’m putting in money into a retirement fund as well, but I’d be lying if I said I didn’t want to live lavishly while I’m actually young. I’m willing to wait and let my money work for me for 5, even 10 years, but I’m not that concerned about being filthy rich when I’m so old I can barely enjoy what life has to offer anymore. So anything extremely long term isn’t as appealing to me.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 28, 2020)

RIP to all the guys wanting to invest in the markets weeks ago

https://looksmax.org/threads/legit-new-money-millionaire-giving-free-opinions.98767/post-1728256


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 28, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> RIP to all the guys wanting to invest in the markets weeks ago
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/legit-new-money-millionaire-giving-free-opinions.98767/post-1728256


Buy the fucking dip


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 28, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Buy the fucking dip


I need to 0.618 fibonacci retracement technical analysis nerdmax


----------



## ZumbidoBano (Feb 29, 2020)

thoughts on pursuing jobs in the IT field? just in general salaried positions nowadays. 

outside of this, thoughts on making money through hacking/botnets? 

lastly, viability/success rate of making a tech start-up (provided you have decent capital)?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 29, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I need to 0.618 fibonacci retracement technical analysis nerdmax


You're taking a day-trader approach. When you concern about timing and fibonacci retracement, Moving averages, etc..
So, are you a daytrader??
Daytrading only makes sense, imo. If you:
1 . wanna make it your carreer (to be fund manager), and use some small amount of your own money to practise/train with;
2. manage a large amount of your own money AND beat the markets/index
3. Are already as a carreer managing funds of others.

Otherwise. Imo, it's a waiste of time.
I have made above mistake also by the way, so I'm not good/better. I basically suck at stock trading, my results show.. I think most people fail at doing day trading with their own small amount of money (like 20.000). Or maybe some make a little bit of money, it stillsucks becuase if calculate the invested time into hour salary/pay it still sucks.

Generally, if you have some extra time.
It's a saver bet, to use/invest that money, for a side husttle. Like I know some people that are a bit handy, and flip 1-2 cars on the side or one guy he bought a steel cutter machine, and sometimes makes some custom stuff for people that need specialty parts. Etc...

This dude also talked about this. And was pretty correct about it.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 29, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> You're taking a day-trader approach. When you concern about timing and fibonacci retracement, Moving averages, etc..
> So, are you a daytrader??
> Daytrading only makes sense, imo. If you:
> 1 . wanna make it your carreer (to be fund manager), and use some small amount of your own money to practise/train with;
> ...



I was just joking tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 29, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Buy the fucking dip


dip ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 29, 2020)

streege said:


> dip ?


Don't try to time the dipp perfecty. A 10%-15% dropp, that we have just seen is a decent-good drop/dipp. In the last 10 years, I have only seen a few 10%-15% dropps in this time.


Seth Walsh said:


> I was just joking tbh


Hard to say. Most people that beleive they are going to become rich from their $10.000 stock trading acoount, also talk like this. Guys aiming to get like 50% annual returns. I dunno statts, but most that "invest" (read: speculate) that way will lose plenty of money or all money they put in. I lost all $6000 I put in orso also that way in 2014-2015. Aiming with massive margins, to get very high returns/gains, so to get rich that way.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 4, 2020)

Getting rich by investing in stocks makes almost nobody rich (besides huge risk takers). New millionaires are all entrepreneurs with highly scalable start ups in fintech or other big market disrupting companies.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 4, 2020)

If you became a millionaire in 2015, what's making you a "new money millionaire?" @Moneymaxxed

Just became a millionaire in a valuable currency like the Kuwaiti Dinar? Genuine question; just tryna figure what "new money millionaire" is.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 4, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Getting rich by investing in stocks makes almost nobody rich (besides huge risk takers). New millionaires are all entrepreneurs with highly scalable start ups in fintech or other big market disrupting companies.


shooting for being a millionaire is a "waste of time" imho if u dont have time/sexually frustrated and rushed
im already 24 yo and i know without 0.001% luck wont get that many quickyl to be able to get laids
so its eiter
a> biz that will help you get chicks <because of status/something>
b> 500-1000d/per month online and u can fck hot women around the world aka locationmaxing


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 4, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> If you became a millionaire in 2015, what's making you a "new money millionaire?" @Moneymaxxed
> 
> Just became a millionaire in a valuable currency like the Kuwaiti Dinar? Genuine question; just tryna figure what "new money millionaire" is.


e-commerce seems to be the way to go rn, just read internet marketing forums and see what those fuckers are doing


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 4, 2020)

I am in same boat as you.. But my stats are different and I am poorer than you. 1.5 mil Net worth @ 27 yo. I started selling shit online and invested in stock. I wasted my time studying Genetics to become genetic engineer but left it after feeling FUCKING AWFUL slave. I made more money I'd ever make working at the slave scientist-wannabe job. If I hadn't wasted my time with the study and the slave job, I'd had way more networth.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 4, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> e-commerce seems to be the way to go rn, just read internet marketing forums and see what those fuckers are doing


how would go without bs from 0 to 500D/per month to be able to locationmax?

all these common ideas seem to be either super-saturated or they need to be run for like 2 years to start being profitable

so many ppl on this fourm would slay ie in Asia/SA if they could move there


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 4, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> how would go without bs from 0 to 500D/per month to be able to locationmax?
> 
> all these common ideas seem to be either super-saturated or they need to be run for like 2 years to start being profitable
> 
> so many ppl on this fourm would slay ie in Asia/SA if they could move there


500 a month is extremely easy to achieve bro

can even do that with SEO


dogeatsgrass said:


> I am in same boat as you.. But my stats are different and I am poorer than you. 1.5 mil Net worth @ 27 yo. I started selling shit online and invested in stock. I wasted my time studying Genetics to become genetic engineer but left it after feeling FUCKING AWFUL slave. I made more money I'd ever make working at the slave scientist-wannabe job. If I hadn't wasted my time with the study and the slave job, I'd had way more networth.


Thats very solid bro, didn't you lose a lot of money lately if u had stocks? Im not as rich as when I wrote this post lol


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 4, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> *500 a month is extremely easy to achieve bro*
> 
> can even do that with SEO


I believe that cause u are super experienced and already succesful
but when I think SEO I think like: months if not years to get knowledge, complicated and saturated


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 4, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> I believe that cause u are super experienced and already succesful
> but when I think SEO I think like: months if not years to get knowledge, complicated and saturated


Everything is complicated and saturated but $500/mo is a very very low bar


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 4, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Everything is complicated and saturated but $500/mo is a very very low bar


so if u had gun pointed to your head and would be forced to get to this low bar
what would you choose? any hint?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 4, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> so if u had gun pointed to your head and would be forced to get to this low bar
> what would you choose? any hint?


if u just want something low risk to earn $500 that costs nothing making little SEO niche sites or localized lead capture sites is still a working method


----------



## Artmaxxing (Apr 4, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...





Interested in real estate; 1) is Fundrise legit)
2) how much startup money would I need to invest in real estate without potentially going into debt?
3) stocks to buy?
Thankful for any help.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 4, 2020)

Artmaxxing said:


> Interested in real estate; 1) is Fundrise legit)
> 2) how much startup money would I need to invest in real estate without potentially going into debt?
> 3) stocks to buy?
> Thankful for any help.


1. I hate illiquid investments like that so I dont know much other than you should pay attention to the fees and limited sample size of years of performance they have
2. real estate without leverage is pretty much impossible
3. just buy a cheap s&p500 etf and wait 40 years, you can't beat the market


----------



## DoctorPMA (Apr 4, 2020)

Master said:


> how can I monetize this forum


make people pay to get unbanned


----------



## Artmaxxing (Apr 4, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> 1. I hate illiquid investments like that so I dont know much other than you should pay attention to the fees and limited sample size of years of performance they have
> 2. real estate without leverage is pretty much impossible
> 3. just buy a cheap s&p500 etf and wait 40 years, you can't beat the market



“Cheap s&p500 etf” ???


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 4, 2020)

Artmaxxing said:


> “Cheap s&p500 etf” ???


yeah look for ones with fees below 0.1% per year


----------



## Artmaxxing (Apr 4, 2020)

Oh i see thx


----------



## Gosick (Apr 4, 2020)

how do i get physic powers to predict how the stock market will move?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 5, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> 500 a month is extremely easy to achieve bro
> 
> can even do that with SEO
> 
> Thats very solid bro, didn't you lose a lot of money lately if u had stocks? Im not as rich as when I wrote this post lol


Everyone is saying this, but honestly, I don't agree. It is easy for me to achieve way larger numbers by capital growth, but I find it hard as hell to just "make money on internet". Everyone is always talking about how "easy" it is to make a few hundreds, but when asked for details... crickets

The business that is getting me solid income was not easy to achieve at all.


----------



## bossman (Apr 5, 2020)

options trading??


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 5, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Everyone is saying this, but honestly, I don't agree. It is easy for me to achieve way larger numbers by capital growth, but I find it hard as hell to just "make money on internet". Everyone is always talking about how "easy" it is to make a few hundreds, but when asked for details... crickets
> 
> The business that is getting me solid income was not easy to achieve at all.


so in your opinion getting from 0 to 500D is more difficult than like from 500d to 2k?
What would u recommend to these 500D <even if we consider that is hard but let set max time of 6 months>


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 5, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> so in your opinion getting from 0 to 500D is more difficult than like from 500d to 2k?
> What would u recommend to these 500D <even if we consider that is hard but let set max time of 6 months>


I would say that’s accurate. Very hard to get started and nobody will give you winning business plan or they’d do. Themselves


----------



## Redrighthand (Apr 5, 2020)

whats a good amount to invest for drop shipping. willing to try $10-20K


----------



## StuffedFrog (Apr 5, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


What were the methods
And can you give a nigga 250 please


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Apr 5, 2020)

OP what I should do, I'm currently a broke 15 year old, what do you reccomend I should start doing. To start making money.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 5, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> What would u recommend to these 500D <even if we consider that is hard but let set max time of 6 months>


Getting a job probably. I mean, I tried the whole "take an affiliate marketing method and follow it 100%" thing and I just got 0. Hundreds of hoplink visits and 0 sales. It's BS. Nobody will tell you how to make money. I hate when people say "it's easy to make $100" online. No, it is not. If you tell me it easy, give me a plan to follow and we will see. It's not. It's easy to make 2000$ a day if you are already making 1500$ a day, yes, but starting from 0 is way harder.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 5, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Getting a job probably. I mean, I tried the whole "take an affiliate marketing method and follow it 100%" thing and I just got 0. Hundreds of hoplink visits and 0 sales. It's BS. Nobody will tell you how to make money. I hate when people say "it's easy to make $100" online. No, it is not. If you tell me it easy, give me a plan to follow and we will see. It's not. It's easy to make 2000$ a day if you are already making 1500$ a day, yes, but starting from 0 is way harder.


got it, exact biz plan for free or cheap is inpossible, gettin 500d with job is of course a solution, but unforutantely its not when u want to locationmax

Without of course a specific plan, but what business model would u choose/or like platform <some social media> <some way>anything/any hint what is true honest realistic


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 5, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Getting a job probably. I mean, I tried the whole "take an affiliate marketing method and follow it 100%" thing and I just got 0. Hundreds of hoplink visits and 0 sales. It's BS. Nobody will tell you how to make money. I hate when people say "it's easy to make $100" online. No, it is not. If you tell me it easy, give me a plan to follow and we will see. It's not. It's easy to make 2000$ a day if you are already making 1500$ a day, yes, but starting from 0 is way harder.


Oftentimes takes a long time of trying. Weeks months or or years. Best way is to ask people who already make $


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 5, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Oftentimes takes a long time of trying. Weeks months or or years. Best way is to ask people who already make $


I agree. But if it takes weeks and years to make 500$ online - why the hell would you just not go work a regular job?

Now the online competition will be even more fierce will all the normies flooding easy online jobs.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 5, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> I agree. But if it takes weeks and years to make 500$ online - why the hell would you just not go work a regular job?
> 
> Now the online competition will be even more fierce will all the normies flooding easy online jobs.


Because once you hit 500, like you said its easy to hit 2k, then 5k, etc.

Not much difference between making $500/day online and $5000 a day


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 5, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Not much difference between making $500/day online and $5000 a day


What? How?


Seth Walsh said:


> What? How?


The difference is literally tenfold. On that one day. The latter is over 1.8m$ per year. How is this so blase


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 5, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> What? How?
> 
> The difference is literally tenfold. On that one day. The latter is over 1.8m$ per year. How is this so blase


The process for getting 500 is the same as 5000 in a lot of cases with scalable business. That’s the whole point of being online is it’s easy to scale


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't wanna wagecuck anymore. Where can I put my money and become financially independent?

Please no stuff like spend it all on lottery tickets or something. I still need to eat.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 6, 2020)

Failedworker said:


> I don't wanna wagecuck anymore. Where can I put my money and become financially independent?
> 
> Please no stuff like spend it all on lottery tickets or something. I still need to eat.


Network with people online, sometimes they’ll throw you a scrap of info

Trial and error is pretty much prerequisite


----------



## zygos404 (Apr 12, 2020)

@Moneymaxxed

I have similar stats to you, I became a millionaire myself through poker a while back and agree with almost everything you posted so far in this thread. I have enough money for the neet lifestyle, but not enough to comfortably spend 200k+ a year for the rest of my life.

So now I am looking for a business that can:
a) scale to 1M+/year (couple k/month extra don´t really make a difference to me)
b) somewhat easy to get into, let´s say 1 year of studying the space (no time to study something for 5years+ all day long to maybe or maybe not start a business in that area afterwards)

I don´t mind spending 100k-200k on it right now and work hard on it if it will pay off in the future. 

In the past there have always been those amazing opportunities to make EASY MILLIONS (dropshipping/fba, affiliate marketing, poker, crypto, airbnb, selling merch, building websites for companies), so I assume something similar must exist nowadays too. 

Is there still money in the SEO business?
Do you mind sharing what you did in 2019 to make 7 figures?
Also, how did you manage to become friends with so many rich people?

@dogeatsgrass
Are you still in the fba/dropshipping business or are you selling your own product online?

@OCDMaxxing
You said you worked hard for your business and now it pays off very well. What kind of business do you have and are you willing to describe your journey?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 12, 2020)

zygos404 said:


> @Moneymaxxed
> 
> I have similar stats to you, I became a millionaire myself through poker a while back and agree with almost everything you posted so far in this thread. I have enough money for the neet lifestyle, but not enough to comfortably spend 200k+ a year for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...


When you are rich you meet other rich people, you should know some rich poker players for example. If you want to meet more just go to high end events in major cities with high cost to enter or meet one rich guy who knows many rich people
Tbh if I knew a method to earn a lot of money easily I would be doing it and wouldn't share it. Nobody is going to share specifics on something truly cutting edge like that
I know someone who still does leadgen with SEO and does decent but nothing phenomenal.

PS if you want to learn something really good, usually people sharing it won't share it for free. You're either friends with them and they share it because they like you, or you pay someone or work for someone and reverse engineer


----------



## zygos404 (Apr 12, 2020)

Did you meet your rich friends at those high end events? And can you give a concrete example of such an event? Sounds like advice that seems good in theory but when actually going there you would only meet old dudes who inherited some business. Plus I don´t have the social skills to befriend anyone at such an event.
I need to find the younger guys who found a way to print easy money online. Is PPC still a good way to make money?
Most rich guys I know from poker are either working at a failed start-up or went to india to 'find themselves' and do drugs all day long. But yeah I underestimated the importance of networking and now it´s too late.


----------



## ChemIndo (Apr 13, 2020)

What are the best stocks now after the corona virus economy collapse, what have you invested into personally.


----------



## Pipilika (Apr 19, 2020)

To invest in crypto îs still a viable option?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 19, 2020)

Pipilika said:


> To invest in crypto îs still a viable option?


not investing, gambling lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 19, 2020)

how much of this whole process is luck? how much is dedication? you could spend years doing this and never breach 40k a year? I'm speaking out of my ass, I don't know a thing about finance, how long did this take you to acquire this wealth? can anyone achieve it?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 19, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> how much of this whole process is luck? how much is dedication? you could spend years doing this and never breach 40k a year? I'm speaking out of my ass, I don't know a thing about finance, how long did this take you to acquire this wealth? can anyone achieve it?


most 120iq people with good self control and work ethic can become millionaires somewhat quickly like 5-10 years, the difference is in their mindset and access to information. doing it really quickly means you got very lucky. but most of those people are bad at holding onto the money anyways, the ones that make it long term just continue to make more money

could pull it off with 100iq and less work ethic but lots of self control saving money over a long period of time. thats how most people do it


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> most 120iq people with good self control and work ethic can become millionaires somewhat quickly like 5-10 years, the difference is in their mindset and access to information. doing it really quickly means you got very lucky. but most of those people are bad at holding onto the money anyways, the ones that make it long term just continue to make more money
> 
> could pull it off with 100iq and less work ethic but lots of self control saving money over a long period of time. thats how most people do it


splendid. 
how about yourself? would you consider any of your acquired wealth as 'luck'


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 19, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> splendid.
> how about yourself? would you consider any of your acquired wealth as 'luck'


yes definitely, though I have succeeded in 3-4 different fields and I worked very hard at times as well, with iq that is probably in 130s. so I am basically the type of person who is capable of earning a lot.

still the biggest difference between me and most people is simply mindset and values

im pretty done with the headaches now and dont really want to figure out a 5th thing from scratch or return to anything I used to do. just wanna be neet and earn a small income to supplement my passive income.


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 19, 2020)

whats your mindset like op? your psychological state


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 19, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> whats your mindset like op? your psychological state


I used to have a mindset of finding every possible hack or edge in life and ruthlessly going for my goals at all times, growing every day, continual improvement, believing anything is possible. This delusional overconfidence was good overall.

Now I have a less extreme version of this, still try to improve but realize my limitations and biological tendencies.

Something I've retained is the general deference to experts, facts, data, logic. Just being able to tell the difference between objective truth and bullshit. If you can identify who really knows whats up and hire them to mentor you or follow their advice it is a big shortcut

Overall I'm weary of the rollercoaster of life, and just want less volatility. The coronavirus really fucked with my head


----------



## Hopeful333 (Apr 19, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> I am doing ecommerce and started with dropshipping buying things from china and selling them on ebay and I am thinking about making an online store


Where do you buy from in China? What are good products that sell on eBay?


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 19, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Please help me bro.Give me any tip.I just need money for HGH


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 19, 2020)

zygos404 said:


> Did you meet your rich friends at those high end events? And can you give a concrete example of such an event? Sounds like advice that seems good in theory but when actually going there you would only meet old dudes who inherited some business. Plus I don´t have the social skills to befriend anyone at such an event.
> I need to find the younger guys who found a way to print easy money online. Is PPC still a good way to make money?
> Most rich guys I know from poker are either working at a failed start-up or went to india to 'find themselves' and do drugs all day long. But yeah I underestimated the importance of networking and now it´s too late.


if u didnt create data website about covid and didnt cash 8 mil then its basically over


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Apr 19, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Please help me bro.Give me any tip.I just need money for HGH


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thoughts on ebay return scamming?


----------



## Turanid_Bull (Apr 20, 2020)

Fat cunt said:


> ive heard that computer science is one of the hardest degrees


It is.


----------



## PjSon (Jun 3, 2020)

best books for personal growth and financial success?
you mentioned millionaires fastlane , anything else?

also, do you know your iq, and is there such a thing as iq sweetspot for becoming rich?

thanks in advance, really man appreciate


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 3, 2020)

Proof of you being millonaire or it didnt happen.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jun 3, 2020)

What would you go into now if you were broke but a legit expert in digital marketing?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 13, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> What would you go into now if you were broke but a legit expert in digital marketing?


You are an expert? Start digital marketing agency


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 13, 2020)

what do you think of:

- anything with tiktok
- e-pimping
- recruitment agency <not work agency*>


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 13, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> what do you think of:
> 
> - anything with tiktok
> - e-pimping
> - recruitment agency <not work agency*>


I'm sure theres ways to combine ecom with tiktok
not sure what you mean by epimping, like managing webcam girls? probably good idea if u can put up with them
recruitment for what


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Jun 13, 2020)

What motivated you to keep going?
I know it's difficult at first.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 13, 2020)

What should I start off with to make money as a 14 year old? I have lots of free time, especially this summer.
Should I work hard in school?
Why did you join this forum?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 13, 2020)

Daw said:


> What should I start off with to make money as a 14 year old? I have lots of free time, especially this summer.
> Should I work hard in school?
> Why did you join this forum?


if u live in usa i could give u an idea


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 13, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> if u live in usa i could give u an idea


I live in Sweden, but could you still tell me?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 13, 2020)

Daw said:


> I live in Sweden, but could you still tell me?


dm me


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 13, 2020)

NothingCanStopMe said:


> What motivated you to keep going?
> I know it's difficult at first.


Money tbh

Yes, very difficult at first, you have to overcome the ambiguity and nobody will give you a step-by-step method to make $ unless theyre getting a cut. At best someone might give you a couple of troubleshooting tips when you can't figure specifics out


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 13, 2020)

Daw said:


> What should I start off with to make money as a 14 year old? I have lots of free time, especially this summer.
> Should I work hard in school?
> Why did you join this forum?


Could start online biz

Read some legit books on the topic, just don't pay $5k for some seminar or course

Work hard in school if it's a stem degree

Joined to learn looksmaxx and help people but i just get shit, even from admins


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 13, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Joined to learn looksmaxx and help people but i just get shit, even from admins


Lol'ed @ the "even from admins".
This place is a legit shithole. But funny also. And some occasional very great out of the box info or observations


----------



## Piro (Jun 14, 2020)

What's a good starting plan if I have almost 0€ and live in Italy?

Also how's your fat loss going? Iirc you were leanmaxing, right?


----------



## wannabenormie (Jun 14, 2020)

What would you recommend for software dev with STEM degree?
I already have normal job and also work on mobile game and healthcare related app as side projects but it's hard to get to some real money and I hope I am missing something.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 14, 2020)

wannabenormie said:


> What would you recommend for software dev with STEM degree?
> I already have normal job and also work on mobile game and healthcare related app as side projects but it's hard to get to some real money and I hope I am missing something.


Keep working on the side projects until they make more than your jon. If you’re not making $ then look at the profitable apps for inspiration (copy the concepts they use)


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 14, 2020)

Piro said:


> What's a good starting plan if I have almost 0€ and live in Italy?
> 
> Also how's your fat loss going? Iirc you were leanmaxing, right?


Idk much about Italy. $0 shouldn’t stop you from freelancing or starting online side hustle

lost 62 pounds


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 14, 2020)

Could you tell me some online business ideas


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 14, 2020)

Daw said:


> Could you tell me some online business ideas


Seo lead gen
Affiliate marketing
Digital marketing agency
E-commerce white label
YouTube channel
Online course membership portal


----------



## crosshold (Jun 14, 2020)

any sources on how to properly digitally market a white label ecommerce site?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 14, 2020)

crosshold said:


> any sources on how to properly digitally market a white label ecommerce site?


look at successful examples and copy them 80%


----------



## KrissKross (Jun 15, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Yes. I am gambling hard on the fact that there will be no recession in the next 3 years and after that I will for sure reduce leverage. But till then it's yolo time.


This comment did not age well...


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 15, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> This comment did not age well...


Yeah, scary, wonder what happened to him. I think he chimed in saying he lost a lot


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 15, 2020)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> What do you think of automatized production?
> Started building it 1month ago, probably will earn me 100k a year with 20k investment if the market doesnt change


Market changed hard tbh


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Jun 15, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...




LOW IQ Thread. Mods need to verify his claims first with bank statements or some other shit and then verification should be posted here. Then whatever he says is only relevant. Surprised to see all these naive fucks trying to sucking this guys dick so hard online cause he's a millionaire. If he is then good shit. But more likely then not an elaborate LARP


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 16, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Seo lead gen
> Affiliate marketing
> Digital marketing agency
> E-commerce white label
> ...


These are all just traffic sources or business models, not original ideas


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 16, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> This comment did not age well...





Moneymaxxed said:


> Yeah, scary, wonder what happened to him. I think he chimed in saying he lost a lot


I am fine.

At the start I was still in ~3.5x leveraged stocks. I went from 110k to 70k in the beginning of the crash in just 3 days time. Liquidated everything due to constant margin calls and waited a few days.

Market dropped another 10% and I 'timed' the bottom, went all in with LEAP calls. I was wrong, market dropped another 15% and my 70k position went down to 15k.

I held the LEAPs from march all the way untill now and I am now from 15k back to 70k. Hoping to get back to my original 110k over the next weeks/months. 

Honestly I think the market is fucked at this point JFL. I am thinking of a 'safe' unleveraged 100% equity position once I got my original 110k back and then just chilling with that for a while. Cortisol has been way too high these past months and it has had a severe effect on my life quality.


----------



## Deleted member 7941 (Jun 23, 2020)

@Moneymaxxed 
Is there a course for any of these that you would recommend?
1. Stock Trading

2. Forex Trading

3. Dropshipping

4. Any other course related to moneymaxxing that you found the advice and information beneficial, as in you actually used the information to get where you are


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 23, 2020)

blkpillpres said:


> @Moneymaxxed
> Is there a course for any of these that you would recommend?
> 1. Stock Trading
> 
> ...


I never took a course, but there are some courses that are maybe worth it

Just don't pay $5000 for some seminar when you're just starting out and haven't made a dollar lol

A lot of good stuff is available cheap or free

I recommend against #1 and #2 probability of success is incredibly low in the long run


----------



## Deleted member 7941 (Jun 23, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> there are some courses that are maybe worth it



Do you know of any?, that's literally why I'm asking you lol, to get something specific, there are a lot of free and paid resources out there, its basically a needle in haystack

You don't have any recommendations from anyone you know in the other communities you interact in?

No other moneymaxxed guys that used a named course to get where they are?

If not sorry for pestering you and forget I even asked, but I'm really here asking for something specific, its a waste to time to spend months or years just hoping I happen upon the best possible material only to then spend more months and years again absorbing the knowledge and applying it

I'm already into my 20's and running out of time, I'd like to be moneymaxxed by 30


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 23, 2020)

blkpillpres said:


> Do you know of any?, that's literally why I'm asking you lol, to get something specific, there are a lot of free and paid resources out there, its basically a needle in haystack
> 
> You don't have any recommendations from anyone you know in the other communities you interact in?
> 
> ...


ill send you a pm


----------



## dachad (Jun 24, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> ill send you a pm


could u send me as well? much appreciated


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 26, 2020)

blkpillpres said:


> @Moneymaxxed
> Is there a course for any of these that you would recommend?
> 1. Stock Trading
> 
> ...


Why the FUCK would trade forex???? It is a negative sum game. Idiotic. Stock trading is better idea, but still dumb. Just don't


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 26, 2020)

How do I make $20 per day constantly ONLINE?
BUt not like: "learn programming, wait 10 years and then start this." like legitamtely, within a month


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> How do I make $20 per day constantly?
> BUt not like: "learn programming, wait 10 years and then start this." like legitamtely, within a month


Sell your butthole to gay men


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Sell your butthole to gay men


too high competition with you on the market


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> too high competition with you on the market


Cope, again. I gave you a solid advice how to earn money, you ignore it. Then don't read the thread if you don't actually want to take advice you are given.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Cope, again. I gave you a solid advice how to earn money, you ignore it. Then don't read the thread if you don't actually want to take advice you are given.


U are right its legit, but I forgot to mention that I need to make it online


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> U are right its legit, but I forgot to mention that I need to make it online


Why the fuck does it have to be online?
What's up with dumb shit "must be online"? Money is money. Why is "online" magically better than offline?
You can sell your butthole on gay webcam sites if you absolutely must have it online.
What is your excuse now?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Why the fuck does it have to be online?
> What's up with dumb shit "must be online"? Money is money. Why is "online" magically better than offline?
> You can sell your butthole on gay webcam sites if you absolutely must have it online.
> What is your excuse now?


digital nomanding is all about taht
making 20 bucks a day IRL is 1000x easier


----------



## Pretty (Jun 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Why the fuck does it have to be online?
> What's up with dumb shit "must be online"? Money is money. Why is "online" magically better than offline?
> You can sell your butthole on gay webcam sites if you absolutely must have it online.
> What is your excuse now?


Ur really retarded it’s astonishing


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> digital nomanding is all about taht
> making 20 bucks a day IRL is 1000x easier


So make 20 bucks a day IRL then.
Digital nomading? What, you will live in desert?
It's stupid as fuck, makes no sense.
If you want pussy (and you do because you are looksmax) then you are living in city.
Why do you need to be "digital nomad" meme if you live in city?
I see no issue.Why do you conveniently avoid part where I said you can be gay male webcam model?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 26, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Ur really retarded it’s astonishing


cool ad hominem bro, sure convinced me.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jun 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> How do I make $20 per day constantly ONLINE?
> BUt not like: "learn programming, wait 10 years and then start this." like legitamtely, within a month


$20 a day is insanely easy


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 26, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> $20 a day is insanely easy


everyone says that, but no one will give specific advice
is there any company hiring anyone? some stupid app or anything u could *specific *advise?
with that im chad


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jun 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> These are all just traffic sources or business models, not original ideas



New ideas are a meme

The vast majority of successful businesses are copying something and adapting it for some specific market or tweaking some minor improvement and most importantly marketing it well

If you are a billionaire then you can think about creating something entirely new


----------



## jackthenerd (Jun 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> How do I make $20 per day constantly ONLINE?
> BUt not like: "learn programming, wait 10 years and then start this." like legitamtely, within a month



How many hours a day are you willing to work for those $20?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 26, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> How many hours a day are you willing to work for those $20?


8 x 5 days or even 8x 7 days


----------



## crosshold (Jun 26, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> New ideas are a meme
> 
> The vast majority of successful businesses are copying something and adapting it for some specific market or tweaking some minor improvement and most importantly marketing it well
> 
> If you are a billionaire then you can think about creating something entirely new


yea at this point everything is already setup in the market. its hard to do anything new


----------



## Deleted member 7941 (Jun 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Why the FUCK would trade forex???? It is a negative sum game. Idiotic



Its just as idiotic as telling someone not to pursue a specific path towards financial freedom while not offering an alternative


----------



## jackthenerd (Jun 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> 8 x 5 days or even 8x 7 days



It's gonna take you a few years, but get a spanish citizenship. They're supposedly implementing guaranteed minimum wage. So you can just not do anything and get 500 euros guaranteed without lifting a finger.

Source: Read the most upvoted comment in that thread.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 26, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> It's gonna take you a few years, but get a spanish citizenship. They're supposedly implementing guaranteed minimum wage. So you can just not do anything and get 500 euros guaranteed without lifting a finger.
> 
> Source: Read the most upvoted comment in that thread.



Bro im 24 oldcel, dont have time, need max 2 months to get there


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> everyone says that, but no one will give specific advice
> *is there any company hiring anyone? some stupid app or anything u could specific advise?
> with that im chad*



adsense


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 26, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Prove you have this money.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jun 27, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> You are an expert? Start digital marketing agency



Yeah I have run marketing for several tech startups and freelanced too for years

I've thought about starting an agency but a lot of things make me hate it as a model

- hard to scale
- super management intensive
- crowded space
- managing relationships with clients is something I don't enjoy

I have a ton of SAAS ideas floating around, and ideas for niche/authority sites that I like a lot more tbh but need to find a technical cofounder or free up more time to work on them

Do you have any thoughts about boot strapping a B2B SAAS or using a nocode tool such as Bubble to build an MVP?


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jun 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> everyone says that, but no one will give specific advice
> is there any company hiring anyone? some stupid app or anything u could *specific *advise?
> with that im chad



Literally be a freelance writer. Takes nothing to start up and you can be shit and still make more than $20/day. I made more than 1k a month as a uni student writing just a couple of hours a day max, there are also thousands of companies hiring for remote jobs if you just looked instead of spamming forums for quick easy money methods which don't exist

You obviously have zero initiative tbh


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 28, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Literally be a freelance writer. Takes nothing to start up and you can be shit and still make more than $20/day. I made more than 1k a month as a uni student writing just a couple of hours a day max, there are also thousands of companies hiring for remote jobs if you just looked instead of spamming forums for quick easy money methods which don't exist
> 
> You obviously have zero initiative tbh


a> i've been looking for remote job for a week for like 3-4h a day
b> for what company had u worked for? (copywriting)


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jun 28, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> a> i've been looking for remote job for a week for like 3-4h a day
> b> for what company had u worked for? (copywriting)



It doesn't matter what companies I've worked for. Virtually every online business wants writers, you need to hustle a bit though, build some portfolio pieces etc then apply for freelance projects

Scan upwork and such marketplaces and you'll know all the different skills people are hiring for but you do need some kind of skill


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Jun 28, 2020)

Piro said:


> What's a good starting plan if I have almost 0€ and live in Italy?



start a Coop for rescue refugees. Government will give you money, and you don't have to use that money for refugees.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jun 30, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> everyone says that, but no one will give specific advice
> is there any company hiring anyone? some stupid app or anything u could *specific *advise?
> with that im chad


Yo you still looking? You can't live in a state with actually good wokers laws becaues its banned but try Rev. You can easily make $20 a day doing transcripting.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 30, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Yo you still looking? You can't live in a state with actually good wokers laws becaues its banned but try Rev. You can easily make $20 a day doing transcripting.


thanks, that good specific advice. Gonna do my research, hope I can do it in my language or at least avaiable for non-natives


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 30, 2020)

Can you send me £1000?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 30, 2020)

im too retarded to understand economics n shit like that.


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jul 17, 2020)

How much would £10,000 of investments realistically make within a year? Is it a good enough base for a future fortune?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 17, 2020)

OP can you give me 2k for hair transplant? It would be an investment because I will pay back with interest rate.


----------



## maxlooks (Jul 17, 2020)

Why some of you guys asking op for free money? Have some self respect man. You guys are able-bodied not freak accident victim. Op work his way out when he was not millionaire, do you think he beg ppl money to start?


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Jul 17, 2020)

Whats the latest Crypto to invest in?


----------



## Lagranada (Jul 23, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Set to graduate this December with an economics degree from a top 20 ranked university but with a not great gpa (depression a couple years ago fucked me over). Right now I’m working simultaneously doing risk analysis/auditing at a good company making 25 an hour. Can you give me some pointers on what careers I should be looking into to maximize my earning potential? Also unfortunately with my $20k in student loans I’ll rack up and with the genioplasty I plan to get soon I won’t a crazy amount of money to set aside but how should I be investing the $500 or so I’m currently saving per month?



Are you at a university in USA ?


----------



## Lagranada (Jul 23, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Guys, the plan is simple.
> 
> First of all, forget about morals. Most ppl are moralfags, so avoiding morals will give you edge.
> 
> ...


Very interesting bro , what is the end goal / end result of pentesting and blackhat?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jul 23, 2020)

Lagranada said:


> Very interesting bro , what is the end goal / end result of pentesting and blackhat?











Twitter hack: What went wrong and why it matters


The social network may have secured accounts but it could still face aftershocks from the attack.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Seth Walsh (Aug 2, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> USD, JPY and XAU are usually the best risk-off assets. Cash is king when you can buy up all the cheap shit after a recession hits. But to really profit from a huge drop, I wouldn't even advise short selling stocks. It'd be more worthwhile to buy PUT options in particular companies pre-recession, the capitalize on that.


Anticipated huge drop on 18th Feb 2020, 

1 day before the big drop happened. 

We were still at the ATH at the time of this post


----------



## Saen (Aug 8, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Twitter hack: What went wrong and why it matters
> 
> 
> The social network may have secured accounts but it could still face aftershocks from the attack.
> ...


Bro I have a good blackhat idea tbh. Can I pm


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Aug 9, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Anticipated huge drop on 18th Feb 2020,
> 
> 1 day before the big drop happened.
> 
> We were still at the ATH at the time of this post


What were your gains like?


----------



## JustAFewMM (Aug 9, 2020)

Imagine if we get a blackpilled billionaire on .me who pays for all surgeries


----------



## everythingmatters (Aug 18, 2020)

@Moneymaxxed 


What do you think of ebay dropshipping? I started out with literally $ 100 and for the last year I was consistently earning at least $ 2000 per month. I learned a lot and had to overcome many obstacles to achieve it, I was at a point where I had mastered almost everything.

The last few months I spent studying and doing a lot of trial and error to scale my method. In this stage I learned that even if you know everything about the business, now you have to learn from scratch how to scale, outsorce and automate because it is another new world at this point. In this new stage I realized that one of the most important pillars (or the most important) of dropshipping is who your supplier is. You don't realize the importance of this until you want to scale.

If your supplier goes down, your business goes down automatically. If supplier starts to fail more than usual, then your business will start to resent it and it will go down little by little and everything will be extremely difficult. 

I was using retailers as suppliers because this is how you start because it is the easiest when you are starting and because it is the first information there is, but that is not a long-term or scalable strategy (besides that it is against the terms from ebay). 

Due to Covid, ratailers collapsed and my business went down. Now I want to start from scratch but in a 100% professional and ethical way (to avoid problems with eBay and to make it long term, ethical = long term). 

This is why now I only use wholesale suppliers and that I know they will be 100% safe. But this is a new world for me, I will just start doing research. Do you have a good list of US suppliers that you know are very good and that you have already used them previously? 

Thank you


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Aug 18, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> @Moneymaxxed
> 
> 
> What do you think of ebay dropshipping? I started out with literally $ 100 and for the last year I was consistently earning at least $ 2000 per month. I learned a lot and had to overcome many obstacles to achieve it, I was at a point where I had mastered almost everything.
> ...


For what niche of goods? Can you not find them online or contact them directly?

when I sold goods I bought directly from seller I found in China on eBay that direct had factory connect. I don’t have a bunch of suppliers for everything off the top of my head. I imagine there are directories for this


----------



## everythingmatters (Aug 18, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> For what niche of goods? Can you not find them online or contact them directly?
> 
> when I sold goods I bought directly from seller I found in China on eBay that direct had factory connect. I don’t have a bunch of suppliers for everything off the top of my head. I imagine there are directories for this



thanks, How much can an ecommece business be automated/outsourced? There are so many variables at play that it is very difficult to teach others all the variables that can happen. What is your experience, to what extent have you managed to automate your business, or will I have to be a slave to my computer forever?


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Aug 18, 2020)

can u send me 100


----------



## $tackThatMoney (Aug 18, 2020)

@Moneymaxxed 

What Soft Looksmaxes have you spent $60k on? 

Also, could you send me a PM?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Aug 18, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> thanks, How much can an ecommece business be automated/outsourced? There are so many variables at play that it is very difficult to teach others all the variables that can happen. What is your experience, to what extent have you managed to automate your business, or will I have to be a slave to my computer forever?


E-commerce done properly at scale is work intensive and complex. Should not expect to relax if you want to make any real money


----------



## everythingmatters (Aug 18, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> E-commerce done properly at scale is work intensive and complex. Should not expect to relax if you want to make any real money



Which online businesses are most automatable?

With all the money you have invested in looksmaxing, how many points did you gain? What tier are you and what tier were you before?


----------



## recessed (Aug 18, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


how do i convince my rich parents that i dont wanna study but neet in my apartment


----------



## $tackThatMoney (Aug 19, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> @Moneymaxxed
> 
> What Soft Looksmaxes have you spent $60k on?
> 
> Also, could you send me a PM?


Bump. Was also going to ask how you would recommend starting a debt relief business online? Have some ideas but am quite lost as to what the firsts steps should be.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 19, 2020)

Give me 30 dollars?


----------



## BigBoletus (Aug 19, 2020)

Is it possible and worth it to buy things like ru58841 from Alibaba supercheap and sell it (ilegally?) in a place where this thing isnt approved ( basically almost anywhere in the world) ?


----------



## goat2x (Aug 31, 2020)

*as a billonaire this is a legit thread,son.*


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 1, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *as a billonaire this is a legit thread,son.*


I miss the old avi...


----------



## goat2x (Sep 1, 2020)

RaciallyAndrogynous said:


> I miss the old avi...


others told me it was shit bro


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 1, 2020)

goat2x said:


> others told me it was shit bro


It was good bro, they felt threatened that's why


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 2, 2020)

goat2x said:


> others told me it was shit bro


But for real you should switch it back, your exposures don't have the same impact without an aggressive looking avi


----------



## goat2x (Sep 2, 2020)

RaciallyAndrogynous said:


> But for real you should switch it back, your exposures don't have the same impact without an aggressive looking avi


i will stop going on off topic its shit bro


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 2, 2020)

goat2x said:


> i will stop going on off topic its shit bro


Yeah, it's not a healthy place


----------



## UNCHAINED (Sep 2, 2020)

Weed grows?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 6, 2020)

Bumo, Also what does op think about wageslaving?


----------



## Carl-o (Oct 6, 2020)

Can I work for you? Need money for my surgeries and my job currently is underpaying me


----------



## everythingmatters (Nov 3, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> ead some legit books on the topic,



What books do you recommend? I need recommendations for ecommerce and I'm interested in books focused on intermediates who want to scale and systematize / delegate an ecommerce store


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 3, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> What books do you recommend? I need recommendations for ecommerce and I'm interested in books focused on intermediates who want to scale and systematize / delegate an ecommerce store


Just research on Google


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 4, 2020)

how should I start, what do I study and look into if I'm 17 working a part-time job but want to make even more money. I have holidays so I have alot of time to invest into racking up knowledge


----------



## yorak_hunt (May 8, 2021)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


@Moneymaxxed what are some good ways to start a scalable online business. Dropshipping and amazon FBA? Are there any other good alternatives.

I finish exams next week and I'm planning on devoting time to moneymaxx and start a business but don't know where to start.


----------



## ApolloAurius (Jan 27, 2022)

Moneymaxxed said:


> in


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Jan 31, 2022)

I got an make money idea, grow a youtube channel there are multiplie ways of doing that im thinking of getting some big youtuber shout me by some finnessing. Then I can start a fivver account selling bs services. The service would be face ratings once I gained the viewers trust, and i'll feed them all kind of bs and the rating would probably take 1 min at most if I get 50 order that will be 250 dollars . Would get me some nice starting capital


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Jan 31, 2022)

T


Moneymaxxed said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Thoughs on crypto mining?


----------



## Sal (Feb 1, 2022)

Can I borrow $5k?


----------

